# The Clash in Cotai: Brandon "Bam Bam" Rios vs Manny "Pacman" Pacquiao RBR



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

untelevised undercard underway

http://www.toprank.tv/index.jsp

[B][SIZE=4]PPV bout sheet[/SIZE][/B]
[IMG]http://i41.tinypic.com/m7gj8l.png


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

What time is the ring walk for the main event?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

"he's not gettin' up jim!!"


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## miniq (Jul 12, 2013)

Poor Rios....my god I feel sorry for him.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> What time is the ring walk for the main event?


The PPV goes live at 9 PM EST. I'd expect the ring walks around 10:30- 11PM EST


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

miniq said:


> Poor Rios....my god I feel sorry for him.


I've been saying the same thing :-(


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Pretty shit undercard. No real name prospects until Felix and Andy hit the ring.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Are you guys buying the fight or watching it by other means?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hopefully we get a good middle point ref in this fight that doesn't allow Rios to get his career ruined like Margarito but allows us a legitimate stoppage unlike the Groves/Froch fight that just happened.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

WTF :bart @SouthPaw nicca, why you doing the RBR? Where is dat dude @Sweethome_Bama :bart What you think you're doing?! Trying to butt in on Bama's turf? :fire:twisted:fal:horse:rlydoe:twisted:think


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Are you guys buying the fight or watching it by other means?


Watching it at a party on campus at my university. Free for students.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

When's the last time we've seen a big ppv card this bad?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

browsing said:


> WTF :bart @*SouthPaw* nicca, why you doing the RBR? Where is dat dude @*Sweethome_Bama* :bart What you think you're doing?! Trying to butt in on Bama's turf? :fire:twisted:fal:horse:rlydoe:twisted:think


I aint paying for that shit, I'll let people handle these shitty cards


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone getting the undercard (legal)live stream.

Clicking the link above doesn't really get you there? As in to a link that opens up the player?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Anyone getting the undercard (legal)live stream.
> 
> Clicking the link above doesn't really get you there? As in to a link that opens up the player?


Click the 2nd of those 3 bubbles in the middle of the page. That will give you the link.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Click the 2nd of those 3 bubbles in the middle of the page. That will give you the link.


Thanks man.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I really hope Tor Hammer gets beaten up badly, that quitjob is a disgrace


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Click the 2nd of those 3 bubbles in the middle of the page. That will give you the link.


Thanks. That was it!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Anybody know approx how many mins until the Felix Verdejo fight is?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Wish Top Rank had some better prospects than this on the untelevised
Televised Portion

2x Chinese Olympic Gold Medalist Zou Shiming vs Juan Tozcano

Felix"Baby Tito" Verdejo vs Petchsamuthr Duanaaymukdahan

"Sugar" Andy Ruiz taking on Tor Hamer

Evgeny Gradovic vs Billy "The Kid" Dib

and then the Main Event

Brandon Rios vs Manny Pacquiao


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Anybody know approx how many mins until the Felix Verdejo fight is?


Felix is a part of the televised undercard on PPV which won't begin til 9 PM EST. He should be in the ring by then as he is the first fight.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Felix is a part of the televised undercard on PPV which won't begin til 9 PM EST. He should be in the ring by 9:30 EST


Thanks. I'm not from USA. It's 1am now in USA. How many minutes/hours?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Thanks. I'm not from USA. It's 1am now in USA. How many minutes/hours?


Sorry Gaul. He is the first fight on the PPV card so he should be in there very soon after 9 PM EST which is exactly 1 hour from now.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Sorry Gaul. He is the first fight on the PPV card so he should be in there very soon after 9 PM EST which is exactly 1 hour from now.


:cheers


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

@FelixTrinidad you down for a RBR?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

jesus christ this is a shitty card...


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

Wont stay up as the card holds no interest for me, but come on Manny !


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

This card just pisses me right off. FNF level undercard on a PPV, what a disgrace. I wonder how much this will actually sell.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

:horse


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

This is gonna be a LONG card :yep

w00t! :conf


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

@Dealt_with @SouthPaw It's time for Verdejo!


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Buffer had to seriously study to introduce that Thai guy.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Roy said "crispy"


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Felix looks very good on the back foot.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

This is a tough guy in front of Felix so far. Eating up these shots very well.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

another great puerto rican named felix in the works


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol at dude acting like he just won a belt because he landed a punch


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

manny pacquiao


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

They're setting my boy up to die :-(


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> They're setting my boy up to die :-(


mrjotatp4p would disagree with you :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Love this Chinese dude.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

3-0 30-27 Felix Verdejo. Goo matchmaking from Top Rank. A sturdy guy who has sneaky defense on single shots. Will test Felix's patience.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm exausted and don't know if can stay up for the main event. Don't want to miss it though.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

lol this chinese punching bag 

Roy Jones cant pronounce this guys name for the life of him. :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> mrjotatp4p would disagree with you :lol:


:yep yeah I disagree with him a lot on this, but tbh, he's had some pretty good predictions in the past


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

petch is a bad ass


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

HBO showing Danny Garcia some love even as he's across the street on Showtime. Very cool.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

This triad fighter hasn't thrown one damn punch yet.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Veredjo's offense is really nice, but he needs to work on his defense a little more. It's still kinda amateurish. He's doing a great job right now though and he'll develop to be a good fighter.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I gotta say, I´m unimpressed with Verdejo......and I´m talking about tonight only....


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Verdejo is a talented boxer.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Love how Felix is turning the angle eery time after a combination and is in position to punch. Great stuff.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Veredjo's offense is really nice, but he needs to work on his defense a little more. It's still kinda amateurish. He's doing a great job right now though and he'll develop to be a good fighter.


Not enough shoulder rolling and back peddling for you to call it good defence? Not getting hit is not getting hit, there's nothing wrong with having a guard.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I really do love his offense. He throws some beautiful combos, goes to the body and head. Pops his jab, changes angles on his opponent, can use both hands skillfully


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm not crazy abut Bendejo. He is ok, but not so special. The Thai guy has a chin of steel. Actually for a guy with only 8 fights, he's quite advance offensively.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I can't fucking stand the music that's playing now, it was in the Loma fight. What the fuck


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

The asian guy always raises his hands at the end of eah round


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

The church song music


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> I gotta say, I´m unimpressed with Verdejo......and I´m talking about tonight only....


Why? Because he's fighting a tough guy you've never heard of?


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Verdejo is a good fighter out there :deal


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> I'm not crazy abut Bendejo. He is ok, but not so special. The Thai guy has a chin of steel.


Agreed. I´m not sure about the chin of steel part though, Verdejo´s punches don´t seem too powerful to call it _that_ in my view....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Not enough shoulder rolling and back peddling for you to call it good defence? Not getting hit is not getting hit, there's nothing wrong with having a guard.


No he's doing fine right now. I'm just wishing he'd diversify his defense a little more than just hands up and move away. Idk how that'd fair at the elite level when he's getting pressured.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

He fights very well off the back foot, but come on Felix, I dare you to trade.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Fob referee eating too much jolibee


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Verdejo is hitting this guy like he's a heavy bag. He's switching angles is beautiful.


I'm sick of hearing the HBO team verbally spar for the last point. Its getting so tired.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Love Felix. Very goo skill set all around. I do question how powerful his punches are.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

For those that care, Derrick Rose needs surgery for a torn meniscus.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

thai fighter tough mofo


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I'm not crazy abut Bendejo. He is ok, but not so special. The Thai guy has a chin of steel. Actually for a guy with only 8 fights, he's quite advance offensively.


Yeah, he's certainly no Carl Froch is he :rolleyes


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Why? Because he's fighting a tough guy you've never heard of?


Let´s be honest here, he fought a bum that was there to be taken. Considering that, it was far from being impressive. Same I said about a few of his previous fights.
He is good......but special ? Not sure.....

Robenilson beat his ass easily in the pan-american games.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> For those that care, Derrick Rose needs surgery for a torn meniscus.


I heard man. I'm so gutted for him :-( 
My hunger for the sport would be shot if I was in his shoes


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

i know i've already bashed this card in this thread, but... wtf was Arum thinking??
he couldn't put *at least* one solid undercard bout together??


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Verdejo has them long whipping shots out there :think

:good


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> No he's doing fine right now. I'm just wishing he'd diversify his defense a little more than just hands up and move away. Idk how that'd fair at the elite level when he's getting pressured.


He sees punches when he's in his guard, and can punch out of it fluidly so there's not going to be any problem there.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Love Felix. Very goo skill set all around. I do question how powerful his punches are.


Do you do that because he wasn't able to knock out this Thai guy?



Sister Sledge said:


> For those that care, Derrick Rose needs surgery for a torn meniscus.


I do care and damn :-(, I feel for him.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Yeah, he's certainly no Carl Froch is he :rolleyes


Seriously, breh, get off my dick.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> i know i've already bashed this card in this thread, but... wtf was Arum thinking??
> he couldn't put *at least* one solid undercard bout together??


Who did you want to put on?

Andy Ruiz vs Hamer interests me and Grad/Dib I was a solid fight.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Let´s be honest here, he fought a bum that was there to be taken. Considering that, it was far from being impressive. Same I said about a few of his previous fights.
> He is good......but special ? Not sure.....
> 
> Robenilson beat his ass easily in the pan-american games.


Some guys don't get knocked out you idiot. If you're not impressed with Verdejo YDKSAB, end of.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

browsing said:


> Do you do that because he wasn't able to knock out this Thai guy?


He was landing clean hard punches and it took a while to even somewhat rock him. Could be thi guy has a tough chin or that Felix has only above average power.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Who did you want to put on?
> 
> Andy Ruiz vs Hamer interests me and Grad/Dib I was a solid fight.


at least one name on this card that somebody actually gives a damn about...

Dib/Gradovich was an average ESPN level fight..


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Shit card.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Some guys don't get knocked out you idiot. If you're not impressed with Verdejo YDKSAB, end of.


:lol: Fine, he is awesome, he is an amazing fighter, so great that I´m speechless, I don´t know what to say now..... he is very very great. And he beat a great opponent, probably one of the best ever too, a great great thai fighter, one of the best thai fighters ever. That ever existed. In Boxing.....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> He sees punches when he's in his guard, and can punch out of it fluidly so there's not going to be any problem there.


It's working for him right now, but we'll see. I'm always looking at young fighters and trying to point out things they can improve on. I can point out things Spence should improve on also like his ability to fight on the backfoot and his pacing.

I just think that Verdejo would be smart to gain my versatility on defense


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Why the fuck does buffer has bitches by him? Everyone wants to be a Boss.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> at least one name on this card that somebody actually gives a damn about...
> 
> Dib/Gradovich was an average ESPN level fight..


Top Ranks' top fighters

Alvarado- KO'd by Prov
Chavez- already fought
Terrence Crawford- already fought

Not many good fights to make tbh


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

This is the same reason why some people haven't been impressed with Gamboa's recent wins, and Lomachenko's win. Just because you haven't heard of/seen a guy doesn't mean that they don't have an elite level chin. Some guys simply don't get knocked out.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Petchsamuthr hasn't been KO'd before. It was a good performance by Verdejo, I was impressed with his offense. I would like to see him fight more on the inside for his next fight, I remember him being pretty damn good at it in ams.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

So what are the odds of Zou ever fighting someone with a legitimate chance of beating him?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> :lol: Fine, he is awesome, he is an amazing fighter, so great that I´m speechless, I don´t know what to say now..... he is very very great. And he beat a great opponent, probably one of the best ever too, a great great thai fighter, one of the best thai fighters ever. That ever existed. In Boxing.....


:lol:


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> He was landing clean hard punches and it took a while to even somewhat rock him. Could be thi guy has a tough chin or that Felix has only above average power.


I'm willing to bet it's the thai guy has a strong chin. Verdejo didn't ever really step up the tempo but I didn't see anything (I thought) that showed he didn't have any power.

As Lederman said, a lot of time these thai boxers have a muay thai background, so it could be that Mookie has taken some elbows to the face before.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It's working for him right now, but we'll see. I'm always looking at young fighters and trying to point out things they can improve on. I can point out things Spence should improve on also like his ability to fight on the backfoot and his pacing.
> 
> I just think that Verdejo would be smart to gain my versatility on defense


A high guard is a high percentage defence, combined with his footwork then his defence is as good as it'll ever need to be. Verdejo has great balance and athleticism, he can obviously drop his hands and move his head if he wanted to.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Zhou is looking pretty good so far.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Lisa giampa is fukin hot. Yall should look for her. She looks half black, asian,filipina


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Great start from Zou. Offense looks much crisper and very active.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Zou looks a lot better than he did in his debut


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Vic said:


> :lol: Fine, he is awesome, he is an amazing fighter, so great that I´m speechless, I don´t know what to say now..... he is very very great. And he beat a great opponent, probably one of the best ever too, a great great thai fighter, one of the best thai fighters ever. That ever existed. In Boxing.....


lmao


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Zhou's footwork is looking better, the only thing I don't like is that little hop in I see him committing too. Very pacman like. His punching is looking very sharp and his defense movement is beautiful.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

ruiz next


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

What the hell is Roy talking about lmaooo


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

LOL Kellerman and Roy arguing..


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

someone knock roy jones out again please so he shuts up


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

shut up already Roy


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> A high guard is a high percentage defence, combined with his footwork then his defence is as good as it'll ever need to be. Verdejo has great balance and athleticism, he can obviously drop his hands and move his head if he wanted to.


What happens when he gets stuck on the ropes though or his legs slow down? He may be eating uppercuts and overhand rights like Amir Khan. Even Winky Wright used some headmovement with his highguard.

I still believe he'll do great things. I'm just pointing out what he could improve on. It wouldn't hurt for him to parry punches more or use more headmovement


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

:lol: Jones isn't letting this point go. He's giving it too Kellerman.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

yeah roy those 4 rounds sparring with pacquiao changed him completely. stupid fuck


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Could they have found a bigger stiff? He's supposed to look exceptional against this level of opposition. Shit, most guys who just made the olympic team as alternates would look strong against this guy.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Jinky's pregnant as hell


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Jinki looks pregnant.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

jinkee pregnant


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

fight night weights released

Pacquiao 150
Rios 159


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Lisa giampa is fukin hot. Yall should look for her. She looks half black, asian,filipina


How much did you pay?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Zou sucks. For a little guy, he really lacks top-flight speed.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> fight night weights released
> 
> Pacquiao 150
> Rios 159


very surprised at this


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

I wouldnt parade my wife like that. Leave her at home


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

The chinese dude looks better than last time.....his balance seems better.... and maybe he is faster now too ? Not sure about that but looks faster than I remembered.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Jones shut the fuck up with the Pacquiao sparring, please


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> very surprised at this


When u get older u cant maintain that weight especially after a year of inactivity


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

shiming making me a fan


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> What happens when he gets stuck on the ropes though or his legs slow down? He may be eating uppercuts and overhand rights like Amir Khan. Even Winky Wright used some headmovement with his highguard.
> 
> I still believe he'll do great things. I'm just pointing out what he could improve on. It wouldn't hurt for him to parry punches more or use more headmovement


Does he really look like a fighter who is going to get stuck on the ropes? Stop guessing problems when a fighter isn't showing any flaws, you're just assuming he doesn't have that aspect to his game.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Props to Zou having more power this time round, looking more like a pro now.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Relentless said:


> yeah roy those 4 rounds sparring with pacquiao changed him completely. stupid fuck


Depends on Zhou's mindset. As they pointed out, he's 32. He isn't a young guy and he's also an olympic athlete. Getting in with Pac in some serious sparring does have the ability to make him step up his game.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Dude is 32..little bit too old to be rebellious?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

whats roy saying (watching on boxnation)


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

there's just something about Shiming that's so uninteresting..


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

browsing said:


> Depends on Zhou's mindset. As they pointed out, he's 32. He isn't a young guy and he's also an olympic athlete. Getting in with Pac in some serious sparring does have the ability to make him step up his game.


12 minutes of sparring a week before the fight isn't gonna change 28 years of fighting.

and it's not about stepping up hisgame his punch technique, fighting style etc has changed.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> When u get older u cant maintain that weight especially after a year of inactivity


yeah true. I'm more surprised at Rios. Ariza got him more slender


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Why is Kellerman talking about stopping the fight? It's a cut. But this guy isn't done yet. STFU Kellerman.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> whats roy saying (watching on boxnation)


"i can't even spell Wu-Shu"


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

This guy is garbage.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

God the HBO announcing is shitty.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Zou's opponent having the sort of fight that's gonna take a hell of a lot out of him


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Don't know why they keep trying to build him up?


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

I really liked that guy before Verdajo? Anybody watch him? does he usually look that good


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Does anyone give a fuck about Zou's parents being engineers? No? Thought so.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Pimp C said:


> This guy is garbage.


I see your ass talking shit on esb... whats the matter can't talk to me so you go pick on amateur duquan? :hey


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

This guy will never make any noise.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Theron said:


> I really liked that guy before Verdajo? Anybody watch him? does he usually look that good


rex cho? ya that guy ia good


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> there's just something about Shiming that's so uninteresting..


His race. For you that is.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Does he really look like a fighter who is going to get stuck on the ropes? Stop guessing problems when a fighter isn't showing any flaws, you're just assuming he doesn't have that aspect to his game.


If he gets tired yes. And I've watched enough boxing and I've competed in it enough to see these things. In boxing, you always want to be improving and adding to your game. You don't tell a young prospect "Oh yeah man, you're the best. You don't need to improve anything" 
David Lemueix fell into that trap


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

kellerman just talking ghey shite. hes got to be a fruit


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Pimp C said:


> Don't know why they keep trying to build him up?


They're on Bob's payroll since GBP took their business to Showtime.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Relentless said:


> I see your ass talking shit on esb... whats the matter can't talk to me so you go pick on amateur duquan? :hey


Go to sleep alock it's way past your bed time


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Max fiending for the stoppage :lol:

Wonder if he has some $ on a KO?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> His race. For you that is.


are u riding his dick yet? he is a two time gold medalist after all...


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> Does anyone give a fuck about Zou's parents being engineers? No? Thought so.


:lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Zou is garbage. Why are they parading this guy around like he's gonna do anything?


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Pimp C said:


> Go to sleep alock it's way past your bed time


speak to me dukie, why can you troll on esb but come here sucking my cawk?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Ruslan's face still looks swollen. Goodness gracious. :-( Ruslan looks awful.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Theron said:


> I really liked that guy before Verdajo? Anybody watch him? does he usually look that good


Yep, one of the best prospects in the game. Future world champion for sure. Apparently he's featherfisted because he didn't knock this one tough, game fighter out in 8 rounds though. His defence could also be an issue if he loses his footwork and vision and comes up against a mythical boxer in the future that can trap him against the ropes.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Provo looks like a ********* baby.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> are u riding his dick yet? he is a two time gold medalist after all...


if he was african you would've been calling him slique


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Does anyone give a fuck about Zou's parents being engineers? No? Thought so.


Yes because being a son of a crack drug dealer is more interesting.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Zou is garbage. Why are they parading this guy around like he's gonna do anything?


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> are u riding his dick yet? he is a two time gold medalist after all...


He's not a legit two time medallist and he's garbage. Looking better tonight though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Yep, one of the best prospects in the game. Future world champion for sure. Apparently he's featherfisted because he didn't knock this one tough, game fighter out in 8 rounds though. His defence could also be an issue if he loses his footwork and vision and comes up against a mythical boxer in the future that can trap him against the ropes.


I know you don't watch professional boxing, but those fighters are called pressure fighters :good


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Zou Shiming moves like one of those toys you wind up and let it move.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> I couldn't agree more.


yeah this is garbage. They couldn't put Gamboa on this damn card? I'd rather see him fight a bum than this guy.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

they should just stop this. its so 1 sided


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

You could hear Harold Lederman scream out "Stop the fight." there in the last minute. I guess at that point he was right.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Provodnikov waiting in the dressing room. If by some miracle rios wins tonight, provo will be waiting to avenge his friend, manny. :bbb


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Yes because being a son of a crack drug dealer is more interesting.


:lol:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I know you don't watch professional boxing, but those fighters are called pressure fighters :good


Petrauskas? Berinchyk? Khytrov? Those are called pressure fighters. I know you only watch regional boxing :good


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Petrauskas? Berinchyk? Khytrov? Those are called pressure fighters. I know you only watch regional boxing :good


Petrauskas was the most entertaining fighter at the 2012 Olympics. Absolutely loved him. Will he turn pro?


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> kellerman just talking ghey shite. hes got to be a fruit


Excellent avy my brother

Lawd lawd lawd :horse


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

That's right, they're really worried about Tozcano's health. It has nothing to do with the verbal fellatio they mightly performed for the last 6 rounds.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Petrauskas? Berinchyk? Khytrov? Those are called pressure fighters. I know you only watch regional boxing :good


:lol: pressure fighters aren't as effective in the amateurs. Chavez would suck as an amateur


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

"Sugar Ray" Andy Ruiz is next. Can't wait!


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

DobyZhee said:


> Yes because being a son of a crack drug dealer is more interesting.


Sounds like you're butthurt, did your mom finally kick you out of her house and you're posting this from the public library?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Excellent avy my brother
> 
> Lawd lawd lawd :horse


i agree :smile:lol::good


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I know you don't watch professional boxing, but those fighters are called pressure fighters :good


All he cares about is Lomachenko's cock.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Theron said:


> I really liked that guy before Verdajo? Anybody watch him? does he usually look that good


Good for him that Robenílson is not turning pro.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This should be a good fight.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

Commentary team on BoxNation is Colonel Bob, Merchant and Crystina Poncher how the mmighty have fallen.did i dream that bit where bob talked about shooting thai's :rofl


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: pressure fighters aren't as effective in the amateurs. Chavez would suck as an amateur


Really? How did Lomachenko win so many fights when he was basically a pressure fighter at lightweight? You land punches you win fights.
I know you'd like it if fights were scored on slickness but that's not how it works pal.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> All he cares about is Lomachenko's cock.


:lol: I was trying hard to avoid his name from being brought up


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

My first time to see Ruiz Jr fight live :think

He looked damn good in the clips I'd seen though :yep


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Sounds like you're butthurt, did your mom finally kick you out of her house and you're posting this from the public library?


:lol: Good one.

LEAVE DOOBYY ZKHEEE AAaaeeee Looooneneee!


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

What the hell is the guy doing in the background?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Hamer's trainer turnt up lmfaooo


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2013)

Ruiz vs Hamer is on this card too?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: I was trying hard to avoid his name from being brought up


Sorry. :lol:


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: I was trying hard to avoid his name from being brought up


:lol: Me too.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> All he cares about is Lomachenko's cock.


:lol: Says the guy who cuffs Frochs nuts relentlessly


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> What the hell is the guy doing in the background?


:rofl atsch Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Sounds like you're butthurt, did your mom finally kick you out of her house and you're posting this from the public library?


Are you mad at Arum still? He's letting a black guy on his card


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Really? How did Lomachenko win so many fights when he was basically a pressure fighter at lightweight? You land punches you win fights.
> I know you'd like it if fights were scored on slickness but that's not how it works pal.


it's really a very easy concept to understand why pressuring a fighter for 12 rounds, smaller gloves and no head gear is more effective than in the amateurs. I'm not even going to bother with this anymore.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: I was trying hard to avoid his name from being brought up


You clowns talk about him more than I do.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm guessing Manny is at 4.15am? i.e around an hour? I'm falling to sleep.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Hes short an fat theres no way around it lol. Max is stupid


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Ruiz is fat as fuck, but the kid can fight.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: I was trying hard to avoid his name from being brought up


It's hard not to. Verdejo's known for his good performance in his clear LOSS to Loma.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Good for him that Robenílson is not turning pro.


Why? They were 1-1 and in the 56kg division when Verdejo was still a kid.

Edit: make that 2-1 in favour of Verdejo. You're right, Verdejo better avoid his daddy.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Great first from Hamer. Controlling and ending the exchanges.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Yay, Jim just had to insult Japanese boxing fans. Asshat.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Is the white guy American?- dobyzhee's friend's sister


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I had a busy day. I'm feeling so tired, but I have to stay awake for Pac Rios or shall I give up and catch the fight on simbros...


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

fug. lawrence just smacked ruiz in the face


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> it's really a very easy concept to understand why pressuring a fighter for 12 rounds, smaller gloves and no head gear is more effective than in the amateurs. I'm not even going to bother with this anymore.


That's right, we have to assume that a fighter doesn't have the fitness to go 12 until we see it. My bad I forgot, I haven't been guessing/assuming enough.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

No 24 year old athlete should look like that. At his age, you would expect him to be in great shape.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You clowns talk about him more than I do.


:lol: the only times I talk about him is when I'm arguing with you, so that's bullshit


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Hamer fighting well.


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> No 24 year old athlete should look like that. At his age, you would expect him to be in great shape.


He used to fight at 290 so I give him credit for being at 260.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

tor hamer the slique black athlete hit n not be hit baybee


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> That's right, we have to assume that a fighter doesn't have the fitness to go 12 until we see it. My bad I forgot, I haven't been guessing/assuming enough.


enjoy the fights. I'm done with you.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Tor can't miss that left hook


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: the only times I talk about him is when I'm arguing with you, so that's bullshit


Well isn't that funny, that's basically the only time I talk about him as well.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol: Says the guy who cuffs Frochs nuts relentlessly


:lol: I'm a fan. You are a Superfan.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

You know, the depletion of heavyweight competition means less quality sparring partners. Ruiz act's like he hasn't seen this type of speed in sparring.

Ruiz is used to styling on guys who don't know how to box. Hamer is delivering the brickloads right now.


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2013)

If Tor Hamer wins this fight somehow, he has regained his career.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

ruiz looking like crap


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

2-0 Hamer. Landing some great stuff so far.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Well isn't that funny, that's basically the only time I talk about him as well.


lol sure


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Andy Ruiz is a lazy fat fuck. If he was in shape he would probably be at 175 looking at his frame. He is a disagrace to even be on a PPV dude should be on ESPN or something.
Suprised he hasn't made Tor quit yet


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

How the fuck did Cole get invited to Macau


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

These guys keep saying that Ruiz is easier to hit than usual. That's because he's not fighting a stiff.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Just got back home, how many fights until main event?


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

"You punch Ruiz hard enough in the stomach you may lose your glove and your fist in there":rofl larry


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Andy Ruiz is a lazy fat fuck. If he was in shape he would probably be at 175 looking at his frame. He is a disagrace to even be on a PPV dude should be on ESPN or something.
> Suprised he hasn't made Tor quit yet


A little exaggeration. Come on man! 175? The guy has a huge wide back and shoulders. He could use some weight loss but he's a good 220-230 in shape. He used to fight at 290 so give him credit for the weight loss. It's not about looks anyway.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Is the billy dib fight next?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Tor about ready to quit


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Hamer looking for a sft spot on the canvas.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Why? They were 1-1 and in the 56kg division when Verdejo was still a kid.


If he is so "special" as a talent then Robenílson is too, he beat Verdejo quite easily...a kid or not. After all is not like Robenílson was a veteran or something, I´m 100% sure that even as a kid Verdejo had acess to better trainers, better sparring partners, etc than Robenílson ever dreamed to have, as being in Brazil is not good for a boxer development with so few fights, very poor structure and competition to evolve.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Beautiful combos from "Sugar Ray" Andy. Up and down. 

2-1 Hamer


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Ruiz got more stamina than this guy so he's going to end up walking him down. Hamer looks sort of out on his feet. 

He obviously hasn't been doing his roadwork IMO. GET HIS ASS RUIZ!


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Tor just shut the fuck off.


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Nick said:


> A little exaggeration. Come on man! 175? The guy has a huge wide back and shoulders. He could use some weight loss but he's a good 220-230 in shape. He used to fight at 290 so give him credit for the weight loss. It's not about looks anyway.


It shouldn't be about looks.. and he has lost weight... but it's still sad to see that all the weight loss came from his ass.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Nick said:


> A little exaggeration. Come on man! 175? The guy has a huge wide back and shoulders. He could use some weight loss but he's a good 220-230 in shape. He used to fight at 290 so give him credit for the weight loss. It's not about looks anyway.


That boy could stand to lose 100 pounds, seriously.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Hamer quit..AGAIN!?!?!?


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

second time this dude just quits outta nowhere


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

i knew it. he quits again. fug off ya bum :ibutt


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Hamer needs to retire. He's not got the mentality to be a boxer.


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Hate to see that.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Ah, what a bitch! Dude needs t get part of his check taken away.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Hamer didn't get his ass whooped enough as a child. He's mentally weak. I see why he can't be great.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I knew it Tor quit with his bitch ass. Better go home and start working at the GAP as a manager with his degree. 2 fights in a row quitting like a bitch when the fight gets tough.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Hamer quits again!


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Tor hamer is a disgrace to the sport.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Shameless quitjob smh


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Perez vs. Ruiz who you got?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is just shameful.


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> That boy could stand to lose 100 pounds, seriously.


nah come on give him a break. They did that report about him a while back and said he runs 5 miles a day and all. He's just a fat boy. He will never have a six pack but he's a good fighter.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

The black guy quit..

You flomos should be embarassed


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Tor Hammer is less than a 4 round fighter. How the fuck is that possible?


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

He wasnt even doin that bad lol


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Perez vs. Ruiz who you got?


Perez, no doubt.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you Roy for calling Kellerman on his total bullshit. "C'mon Max.."


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Roy just told Max to shut the fuck up and stop talking shyte. :smile


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Perez vs. Ruiz who you got?


Perez would win he is the real deal.


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2013)

Rattler said:


> It shouldn't be about looks.. and he has lost weight... but it's still sad to see that all the weight loss came from his ass.


What can we do? I personally don't see such an issue. He's a fat man and that's that. He has stamina and great hand speed. I cant ask for more.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Perez vs. Ruiz who you got?


Mike Perez wouldn't quit after 6 minutes.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> The black guy quit..
> 
> You flomos should be embarassed


:lol:


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Yeah... I'll watch that movie.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Better put that Penn St. education to work. Hamer ani't about this life.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Nick said:


> nah come on give him a break. They did that report about him a while back and said he runs 5 miles a day and all. He's just a fat boy. He will never have a six pack but he's a good fighter.


They lying their asses off that dude isn't running 5 miles per day and if he is he is eating too much.
He isn't a man who is flabby and doesn't have a bodybuilder physique he is obese and probably in danger of dying from a heart attache.

I mean god damn that boy is out of shape slob. Like I said he has incredibly fast hands but outher than the hands the dude is an embarassment. If he cared he would be something special, but right now he makes Chris Arreola look like Wlad KLitchsko


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Wow everything there is a las vegas ripoff. There's even a wynn and venetian hotel knockoff.

Seriously it might be better than a las vegas venue


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Better put that Penn St. education to work. Hamer ani't about this life.


he quit on live tv. embarrassing


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Setanta said:


> Roy just told Max to shut the fuck up and stop talking shyte. :smile


Yeah, thats the time where Roy having been a great fighter actually pays off in commentating. :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Better put that Penn St. education to work. Hamer ani't about this life.


It all makes sense now, Sandusky only gave him to let him get 2 hard pumps then he would stop. That is where the mental block comes from.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

tor hamer ain't a fighter thats ok but he shouldn't be getting fights on big shows anymore


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2013)

Tor Hamer got into boxing as something he wanted to "try." He even said so. He is not a fighter. He has no dog in him. He's a well off guy from a very educated upper middle class family. Tor Hamer is a fiend. He quit in both of his big fights. Eff Off Tor.


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Tittays!!!


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

God damn look at those titties.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

:good


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Wow everything there is a las vegas ripoff. There's even a wynn and venetian hotel knockoff.
> 
> Seriously it might be better than a las vegas venue


Yeah man, Chinese are really strange in that they will mimick everything. :lol: Reminds me of those Kung Fu movies where Masters didn't want anyone to see their forms less they get ripped off. :lol:


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

that blonde is so hot man :smoke


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dib v Gradovich going the full 12 unfortunately.
How the fuck do we get a ESPN main event on a PPV?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> If he is so "special" as a talent then Robenílson is too, he beat Verdejo quite easily...a kid or not. After all is not like Robenílson was a veteran or something, I´m 100% sure that even as a kid Verdejo had acess to better trainers, better sparring partners, etc than Robenílson ever dreamed to have, as being in Brazil is not good for a boxer development with so few fights, very poor structure and competition to evolve.


They had 3 fights in 2011, Verdejo won 2 of them. You don't know where they were in terms of injuries or training status so you're talking nonsense. Verdejo was an 18 year old 56kg fighter who was still developing. That same year he lost on countback to Lazaro Alvarez, the Cuban world and olympic medallist. In 2012 as Verdejo matured and ended up in the 60kg division he gave Lomachenko a good fight. Top Rank signed Verdejo because he is a special talent.
As I said before, if you can't recognise the talent then you really don't know boxing. The offence, defence, footwork, combinations, balance, athleticism etc... it's all there. You're claiming he's not special because he didn't leave his opponent on the floor, and because he lost a fight to an inferior opponent in a relatively insignificant tournament when he was a kid.
That's why I think you're an idiot, and I don't care what you have to say now :cheers


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I feel sorry for everyone who bought this bullshit card


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> They had 3 fights in 2011, Verdejo won 2 of them. You don't know where they were in terms of injuries or training status so you're talking nonsense. Verdejo was an 18 year old 56kg fighter who was still developing. That same year he lost on countback to Lazaro Alvarez, the Cuban world and olympic medallist. In 2012 as Verdejo matured and ended up in the 60kg division he gave Lomachenko a good fight. Top Rank signed Verdejo because he is a special talent.
> As I said before, if you can't recognise the talent then you really don't know boxing. The offence, defence, footwork, combinations, balance, athleticism etc... it's all there. You're claiming he's not special because he didn't leave his opponent on the floor, and because he lost a fight to an inferior opponent in a relatively insignificant tournament when he was a kid.
> That's why I think you're an idiot, and I don't care what you have to say now :cheers


Didn´t read, fuck off punk. Let´s just watch the fight now. Bye. :good


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2013)

I heard Tor Hamer has a black belt in BJJ. If true,UFC,I have found your next Hall Of Fame Legend and he even has "the best striking we have ever seen." Screw you Tor, you fiend.


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Dib v Gradovich going the full 12 unfortunately.
> How the fuck do we get a ESPN main event on a PPV?


After Hamer, you should be pleased that there will at least be an honest effort made here.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Nick said:


> nah come on give him a break. They did that report about him a while back and said he runs 5 miles a day and all. He's just a fat boy. He will never have a six pack but he's a good fighter.


yeah, running from Dunkin Donuts to McDonald's to Taco Bell to Pizza Hut to Cheesecake Factory. Dude is dedicated.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck Billy Dib


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> I feel sorry for everyone who bought this bullshit card


hopefully we get a good fight. should be interesting between pac and brandon


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Roy sounds salty as fuck about Danny Green.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

This grudge match movie reminds me of those claymation fights on Celebrity Deathmatch


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Gamboa should whoop 50 cents ass for fucking up his career. He couldn't get on this shitty card?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I just hate seeing Dib fight. So many clinches not enough pnches


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> yeah, running from Dunkin Donuts to McDonald's to Taco Bell to Pizza Hut to Cheesecake Factory. Dude is dedicated.


In his defense those places are delicious. I've been on the Andy Ruiz workout plan for some years now. RIPPED!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Maybe this ends early. Dibb loks like shit, like he is shell shocked or something. Not throwing anything


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Roy sounds salty as fuck about Danny Green.


Roy sounds salty as fuck, period.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Roy sounds salty as fuck about Danny Green.


What did he say?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> hopefully we get a good fight. should be interesting between pac and brandon


yeah that fight is decent, everything else nah


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Nick said:


> In his defense those places are delicious. I've been on the Andy Ruiz workout plan for some years now. RIPPED!


LOL nice


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I hate Dib's holding ass.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> What did he say?


He made a snide comment about Aussie fighters.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Dib was a fighter who looks great on his way up but seems to have reverted


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Shit card. I started thinking it was somewhat interesting but it's so underwhelming.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Shit card. I started thinking it was somewhat interesting but it's so underwhelming.


Hamer v Ruiz was heating up before the quit job, but jeez. This is the worst kind of fight to have for 12 rounds.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

i cant stand billy dib


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> He made a snide comment about Aussie fighters.


:lol: What did he say?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

After all these comments glad I just tuned in.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

OMG... did you hear that number? OMG. I heard in the past that the Asians lovveee gambling and I've heard about the old asian ladies gambling in Vegas (they're awful angry gamblers :lol but 32 billion us dollars annually in gambling revenue? Wow.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Jim shut up before you get yourself held up and beaten MSS agents.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Larry Merchant: Last night I had a Brontosaurus Rex


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> i cant stand billy dib


Hate his style. Don't ever want to see him again.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol: What did he say?


He pretty much said they were homebodies that don't travel. But he sounded salty, like his ass was just thinking about the Danny Green fight.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Jim shut up before you get yourself held up and beaten MSS agents.


I know right?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This Card SUCKS!!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Larry Merchant is hilarious tonight


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Dib fucking sucks.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Dib is horrible to watch I don't have the patience to endure this for 12 rounds


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Gradovich starting to initiate clenches himself


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Fight starting to heat up nicely. Great 4th round.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

why is rios shaking


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Remember when Dib was calling Broner out


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Gradovich starting to initiate clenches himself


Because Dibs only chance in hell is to rough Gradovich up in the phone booth.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rattler said:


> After Hamer, you should be pleased that there will at least be an honest effort made here.


I prefer one of these motherfuckers quit than watch them fight 12


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Larry Merchant is hilarious tonight


Where the hell is Merchan'ts crabby ass commentating?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

So is Rios... slow?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Dib fucking sucks.


this..


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Dibs gonna fold soon


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Their first fight was much better as far as I remember.....


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

How can you forget your mouthpiece twice if he does that again the ref should take points or something.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Relentless said:


> why is rios shaking


Didn't you hear him say he likes the butterflies?


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Yes because being a son of a crack drug dealer is more interesting.


:lol: harsh


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

50 cent shouldve just fed dib to Gamboa


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

God i hope Prince Naz ain't hearing this.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> 50 cent shouldve just fed dib to Gamboa


Yep, dibb isn't shit, listing to Floyd is why he signed him. Must have been a trick fro floyd to see if he knew what he was talking about.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 5 was clear for dib


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Undefeated said:


> How can you forget your mouthpiece twice if he does that again the ref should take points or something.


the ref said he would.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

browsing said:


> Where the hell is Merchan'ts crabby ass commentating?


on the top rank broadcast with colonel bob and crystina poncher


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Undefeated said:


> How can you forget your mouthpiece twice if he does that again the ref should take points or something.


If is something that is obviously deliberate, than yes....never heard about someone losing a point because he forgot the mouthpiece though lol.....


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dib's seems like the guy that should have a mean jab. I've seen him jab before wtf is going on here?


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Not much longer now...


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

lol nice stanky leg..


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

DobyZhee said:


> Wow everything there is a las vegas ripoff. There's even a wynn and venetian hotel knockoff.
> 
> Seriously it might be better than a las vegas venue


Macau is better than Veges in every way.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

my idol BECKHAM!


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

God fuck does this card suck. Bob Arum's ass should be banned from ever setting foot in China again.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I would think working with mexicans would teach you how to fight on the inside, Gradovich doesn't know how to do that. He is letting Billy off the hook when they are on the inside and he simply holds or stares at the ref instead of banging the body.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

If Gradovich had a bit more power, he would be quite the beast imo. Good & entertaining fighter!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> It all makes sense now, Sandusky only gave him to let him get 2 hard pumps then he would stop. That is where the mental block comes from.


:lol: That's fucked up, man.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Wow everything there is a las vegas ripoff. There's even a wynn and venetian hotel knockoff.
> 
> Seriously it might be better than a las vegas venue


Everything in LV is a ripoff of something else - all the best restaurants and clubs are copies of original from NYC, LA, Miami, Paris, etc. All original LV (the old casinos) are all dying.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Relentless said:


> why is rios shaking


even he's not buying his chances. I feel bad for dude. Hope the payday is worth the beating.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Macau is better than Veges in every way.


I highly doubt that.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

50 cent didn't even show up for moral support.


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Dibs forgot to bring the grudge to this grudge match.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I would think working with mexicans would teach you how to fight on the inside, Gradovich doesn't know how to do that. He is letting Billy off the hook when they are on the inside and he simply holds or stares at the ref instead of banging the body.


You still picking Rios ?Or changed your mind?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Please let this fight be close to the end.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Dib is done


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Look at freddies fake shit eating grin


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> You still picking Rios ?Or changed your mind?


Yeah I'm rolling with Rios


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Becks is trying to get Manny's money for his soccer team.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

Lou dibella just sacked tor hamer on twitter. the irony of Roy Jones talking about being a roadwarrior :rofl


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

ffs im so tired, bring on the main event.

(after watching the froch fight in the pub i have little patience)


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Dib reverting back to his old days, hands down


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Dib tryin to be slick with his hands down he gets tagged everytime :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dib is such a retard. His reaction getting hit is dropping his hands to the ground


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Fity needs someone else to promote. This is pathetic


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Like keep your fuckin hands up dude, especially when your getting battered like this. This is the first thing you learn in a gym


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Has anyone ever talked as much shit as Max K ?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Dib reverting back to his old days, hands down


he should just retire :-(


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

*Lou DiBella* ‏@*loudibella*  20m 
Yes, I do. RT @*Ramon3MR*: LOL but do you wish him good luck on his future endeavors? RT @*loudibella*: By the way, Tor, you are released. WTF!

  *Reply* 
  *Retweet* 
  *Favorite* 


  * Expand * 

   *Lou DiBella* ‏@*loudibella*  25m 
By the way, Tor, you are released. WTF!!!

  *Reply* 
  *Retweet* 
  *Favorite* 


  * Expand * 

   *Lou DiBella* ‏@*loudibella*  29m 
That is an embarrassment @*TorHamer* . Time to become a pilot. Sorry to the fans. That is not #*DBE*


=====

Good bye Tor.
I guess he was talking about becoming a pilot, good luck with that. Hope he doesn't jump out the plane after two rounds of turbulence.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Good finish to the round by Gradovich he should step up the pace now and he can stop Dib.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

C´mon man, c´mon, finish this !


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

max wants to see every fight stopped now. thats all hes been talking about the whole night


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Lou DiBella reminds me of Dana White.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

This ref ain't taking no shit at all from Dibs. :lol: You can tell he's seen Dibs' other fights.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Good bye Tor.
> I guess he was talking about becoming a pilot, good luck with that. Hope he doesn't jump out the plane after two rounds of turbulence.





:lol:


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Wow, ref finally stopped it


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Pacquiao - tko 7


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes!


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Yes well done Gradovich.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:happy thank God. Thank you so much.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I hope 50 tweets dibb that he doesn't have to worry about coming to Vegas, he can go straight back to Austrailia he has been released.


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Wow, ref finally stopped it


Corner called it.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Australian fighters...you guys should stick to getting eaten by sharks


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> *Lou DiBella* ‏@*loudibella*  20m
> Yes, I do. RT @*Ramon3MR*: LOL but do you wish him good luck on his future endeavors? RT @*loudibella*: By the way, Tor, you are released. WTF!
> 
> *Reply*
> ...


:kwonooh


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

browsing said:


> I highly doubt that.


Macau has pretty much everything Vegas has.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Lou should cancel his airline ticket.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I would think working with mexicans would teach you how to fight on the inside, Gradovich doesn't know how to do that. He is letting Billy off the hook when they are on the inside and he simply holds or stares at the ref instead of banging the body.


It's definitely his European side that will teach him how to fight on the inside. Nowadays they're king of that.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Shit, rattler is in da house. My bad about aussie fighters.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Macau has pretty much everything Vegas has.


Women ?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

thank god this crap is over


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Good bye Tor.
> I guess he was talking about becoming a pilot, good luck with that. Hope he doesn't jump out the plane after two rounds of turbulence.


:lol:


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Did Tor really get released on twitter?


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Main Event coming up...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Macau has pretty much everything Vegas has.


What about the booty?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

What a shit fight. I wish the card would hurry up and end. This is one of the worst high-profile cards in recent memory.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Time to watch Manny beat a punching bag for awhile :/


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Would guys be dissapointed if Manny doesn't stop Rios?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I'm tired as fuck :-( Had a wank between Froch - now playing FIFA and here I am


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

I don't get to see it live! :-(

CHB is my only line. Be accurate, please.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

browsing said:


> Did Tor really get released on twitter?


Yep, like his quitting ass should. He has been wasting people's time and stealing money.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm soo incredibly bored I wouldn't mind if this fight had some controversy in it


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Abraham said:


> I don't get to see it live! :-(
> 
> CHB is my only line. Be accurate, please.





Spoiler



http://firstrowus1.eu/watch/223268/6/watch-boxing-:-manny-pacquiao-vs-brandon-rios.html


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yep, like his quitting ass should. He has been wasting people's time and stealing money.


Good.
He deserved it.


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> What about the booty?


Is it bad that youve conditined me on a particular song for ass?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

cotto


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Rattler said:


>


Band to the Bone you mean?


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

provo wearing a nike t shirt with a blazer.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> I'm soo incredibly bored I wouldn't mind if this fight had some controversy in it


Controversies are good......not something like that stoppage in Froch vs Groves though, but something like Floyd vs Ortiz ? That´s certainly cool.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

That slag Paris Hilton put on a little weight and aged a bit. She looks better now than she did when she was younger.


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes Lou Dibella went off the rails on his twitter and said "Tor you're released...and you're Momma a punk." I didn't understand the last part either.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I was about to say Paris Hilton looked sexier than usual and then I remembered it was No Fap November


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> What about the booty?


The got bitches from all walks there, Chinese, Russian and Aussie bitches galore, and those are the whores. Saw filipinas, Koreans and all walks. Macau is the gambling mecca here. Would have had a great time if I didn't have the wife with me.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I was about to say Paris Hilton looked sexier than usual and then I remembered it was No Fap November


shes busted


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

fug off kellerman


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://firstrowus1.eu/watch/223268/6/watch-boxing-:-manny-pacquiao-vs-brandon-rios.html


:bowdown


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Well that was awkward


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2013)

"I'd like to get with that trollop" - boxing fan from 1932


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Rios is ready.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

fuck the national anthems nobody wanna hear that shit


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

u could just see the size difference between the 2


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Jessica who?


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Not the anthems damn it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn asian girl sounds like Beyonce


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

damn China is polluted :lol:


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Hurry the fuck up.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

@bballchump11 #2 is a slight bit ahead, but you can't make it full screen. :-(


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

God, I cant stand that Top Rank lighting for the area, you can't see the crowds reactions


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

BOOOOOO


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good job, jESSICA. You'd get it.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Who's the signing bitch?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

This chick singing in different languages and shit! :lol:


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> God, I cant stand that Top Rank lighting for the area, you can't see the crowds reactions


They're smacking their chopsticks together and making figure 8's in the air.


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2013)

long ass national anthems with 32 verses like it's a goddamn Bob Dylan song.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

:rofl :lol: Fucking Arum cheap as hell. saving money on the national anthems. :lol:


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Jessica Sanchez, you should feel honored because I will google search for nudes on you.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> @bballchump11 #2 is a slight bit ahead, but you can't make it full screen. :-(


damn that sucks. I'm on number 6 right now if u wanna try it


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Anyone else imagining that mic being their cock?


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Mah-nny, Mah-nny, Mah-nny...


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Brazilian commentator said that Roach has Alzheimers.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Damn asian girl sounds like Beyonce


I was thinking the same thing Bama, funny you heard it too! Good ear man. Its clear to me she aims at Beyonce's ranges. Didn't know you had that ear for vocalist.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

lets go Bam Bam


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Jessica can sing.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

What's with all the nostalgic crap.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:lol: at Lampley's voice cracking up talking about Poochiao getting KO'd


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Anyone else imagining that mic being their cock?


:lol:


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Vic said:


> Brazilian commentator said that Roach has Alzheimers.


Honest mistake considering he's talking about a Pacquiao-Mayweather fight like its 2009.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Rexrapper 1 said:


> Jessica can sing.


not bad looking either


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

:horse!!

Pac-Monster fittin' to whoop this Bam-Bam ass somethin' fierce :deal


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> damn that sucks. I'm on number 6 right now if u wanna try it


Ah I didn't see that was 6, I don't even see that option. Good shit.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

150 pac
159 rios weight


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Bout to make some funnel cake.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Ah I didn't see that was 6, I don't even see that option. Good shit.


no prob :good


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

lol, i just got banned without reason on esb.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> Honest mistake considering he's talking about a Pacquiao-Mayweather fight like its 2009.


Well said, he saw the symptoms and diagnosed the disease at distance before anyone else.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

If Pac doesn't look sensational against Rios he should retire.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Just hurry up its like there trolling UK viewers its half 4 in the morning here and now there showing training clips on the big screen come on.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> no prob :good


 Stream #7 is the best (imo), check it out. :yep


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

So Roy thinks Pac won JMM/Pac 3?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> The got bitches from all walks there, Chinese, Russian and Aussie bitches galore, and those are the whores. Saw filipinas, Koreans and all walks. Macau is the gambling mecca here. Would have had a great time if I didn't have the wife with me.


I'm gonna call it even.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

this fight is gonna be the true measuring stick of how much Pac has truly declined..


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

From Russia said:


> lol, i just got banned without reason on esb.


:lol: me too


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Can't wait til the post fight interview and the "depends on my promoter" quip


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

lol rios is preparing his chin


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Stream #7 is the best (imo), check it out. :yep


I'll check it out lol. Once I get one up, I try not to mess with it


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

In 7 rounds we will see the flomos shitting in their collective pants


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Rios is going to get destroyed


----------



## The Kurgan (May 17, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> gambling mecca


Awesome phrase.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

I'll never forget how shocked I was when RJJ got KO'd by Tarver. My shock level was a 10. When he got KO'd by Johnson, it was about a 8. When Pacquiao got KO'd by JMM, it was a 10, but if he gets KO'd by Rios, it'll be a 3 or so. I've become numb.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> :lol:


 i wrote one post in RBR thread "Fuck, i just woke up" and got banned:

"You have been banned for the following reason:
Read the rules. NO promoting illegal signal THEFT here."

hahaaahah


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Let's go Pacquiao!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Brazilian commentator said that Roach has Alzheimers.


LOL, the worse part is that you said he claims he saw the symptoms before everyone else. LOL



browsing said:


> I was thinking the same thing Bama, funny you heard it too! Good ear man. Its clear to me she aims at Beyonce's ranges. Didn't know you had that ear for vocalist.


Yeah I notice a lot of mainland chinese, especially when they came to the apollo, would really sound like specific black people and it was funny as fuck to me.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

From Russia said:


> i wrote one post in RBR thread "Fuck, i just woke up" and got banned:
> 
> "You have been banned for the following reason:
> Read the rules. NO promoting illegal signal THEFT here."
> ...


i got banned wihout a reason. permanent banned forever


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Vic said:


> Brazilian commentator said that Roach has Alzheimers.


He'd probably also say that Brazil will be ready for the World Cup. So... take what he says with a grain of salt.


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

Pacquaio is the same size as Floyd.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> In 7 rounds we will see the flomos shitting in their collective pants


We aint worried bout nuttin.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

wack song pacman walking out to


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> i got banned wihout a reason. permanant banned forever


looks like mod is a bit paranoid


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Pacquiao should have this by decision.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Katy Perry really


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This lameass is coming out to a Katy Perry song


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

What the fuck Manny?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yeah I notice a lot of mainland chinese, especially when they came to the apollo, would really sound like specific black people and it was funny as fuck to me.


funny you say that, Ill comment more on this after the fight.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> LOL, the worse part is that you said he claims he saw the symptoms before everyone else. LOL


I said that (the part about the symptoms) as a joke though because of what Atlanta said But he did said that Roach has Alzheimers instead of parkinsons :lol:


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

From Russia said:


> looks like mod is a bit paranoid


:lol:


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Hell yea katy perry entrance music


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Didn't know the song being played when manny came out, its sad that a lot of you did.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I've never seen Bam Bam this serious. EVER.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

still better than lil wayne, haha


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Brandon seems different......looks a bit nervous, he never looks nervous.


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> This lameass is coming out to a Katy Perry song












I can live with it. So can you.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bam Bam bout to shock the world folks. 
I've been on the money today and on the money in Manny's last two fights.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

rios is such a troll LOL


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Rios is getting that Floyd treatment tonight. (Not as bad, but close).


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

From Russia said:


> still better than lil wayne, haha


never understood floyds taste. especially against Guerrero, that was the perfect chance to come out to the Ghostbusters theme, but nooooo


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Most great fighters have one last great fight in them. I think this is that fight for Pacquiao.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Over inside 6..


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

lets go!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

1st round knockout


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Rios to get beaten down and stopped. 

Hes simply not in manny's class.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Let's go!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Manny standing too much


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

This first round aint going to mean shit in terms to what Rios is going to be like later on.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Mannys still real fast.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Great start by Manny!


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

R1: Pacquiao - 10-9


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

that was nice


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice first round.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Rios is so much bigger than Pac


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

.Pac is fast


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rios sucks


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Round 1, all Manny. I'm glad he gave Rios something to eat in that one. It should make Rios more competitive as we move forward.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Pac 1-0


----------



## Dedication (Jun 9, 2013)

Rios doing better then I thought he would


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rios got this, Manny showed me he isn't ready when he stayed on the inside and is starting to stand and try to trade more and more. 
Manny shoudl be well out of range and come in to work and get back out.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Rd1: 10 - 9 Manny


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Rios looks like he has some kind of strategy, but he is thinking WAY too hard, and looks WAY to tentative. He better have something in the works, because he looked horrible in round 1


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Instead of going to his typical pressuring style that would definitely get him KO'd, Rios has let Pacquiao lead. This makes the KO a little less definite, but will allow pacquiao to pot shot his way to a wide UD (though probably still a stoppage)


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rattler said:


> I can live with it. So can you.


omg I'd fuck her so hard

#NoFapNovember


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Brandon Rios got glass shoulders lol.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Hmmm


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

1-0 Manny


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice body work by rios but he has to do more than that.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Alot of Mannys shots are getting blocked, Rios is doing well on the inside.

Pacquiao 1-0


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Dunno about the Top Rank feed, but HBO is trying to convince me that Rios is being effective.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Rd1: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd2: 10 - 9 Manny

Total: 20 - 18 Manny


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

manny's finished this isn't the same ferocious pacman


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

This is a Rios fight folks 2-0 Manny right now, but Manny is fighting the WRONG fight


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

What´s Rios gameplan here ? :conf


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

looking good. rios is so slow. i think he hurt manny a little with those shots he landed


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Great end to the round by Manny. I would like to see him open Rios up.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

2-0 Manny


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Waterhead Jim going to start leaking.


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

R1: Pacquiao - 10-9 
R2: Pacquiao - 10-9

Rios did better in the second, but Pac got the cleaner shots.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

2nd round goes to Pac aswell 10-9.


Pacman is looking good. Sharp. Fierce. Hungry. 

Rios isn't faded though and he's actually doing what he's supposed to be doing IMO.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Rio is retarded. He's going to get brain damage.. I hate it when a fighter gets punched 6 straight times in the face and nod his head.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

is it me or is Pac letting Rios get inside too much?


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Pac looks weak to me.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

How does Pac just not fight on the inside...


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> Alot of Mannys shots are getting blocked, Rios is doing well on the inside.
> 
> Pacquiao 1-0


Alot are getting through as well.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Manny needs to throw some shots on the inside. None of that shoulder shit.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Pac to fast.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Pac being slick.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Manny's not pulling the trigger like he used to. The openings he's seeing are being blocked before the punch gets in....


.. still winning the fight, though.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Pac looks like shit


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Rd1: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd2: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd3: 10 - 9 Manny

Total: 30 - 27 Manny


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> Manny needs to throw some shots on the inside. None of that shoulder shit.


Exactly. Throw something or tie up don't just wait for the ref or take shots _then _push him off.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Manny has won every round. He should coast to a decision, but he's gotta be careful


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Rios is waaaay better on the inside


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Undefeated said:


> Pac being slick.


Willie Pepping in spots...testament to speed disparity


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

3 - 0 manny

Rios getting more and more in his range land hard body blows and classing Manny when they infight with his body work and uppercuts.


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

R1: Pacquiao - 10-9
R2: Pacquiao - 10-9
R3: Pacquiao - 10-9 / 30-27

Rios needs to up the workrate. Manny is there to be hit.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

3rd round Pacman as well, three straight 10-9.

Rios definitely needs to jab more. Pacman is looking sharp man. Rios did some good damage that round though.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

that was a rios round..

funny how pac always complains about his opponents "running", yet he's doing the same when someone comes forward..


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Pac up 3-0, but he's in danger here. He can't throw and evade like he did during his second prime.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Will Rios connect is the question???


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

3-0 Good boxing by Manny in that round.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Has Roy been smoking crack with Lamar Odom tnight?


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

No head movement from Manny. A real good fighter is going to put him out.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Rd1: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd2: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd3: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd4: 10 - 9 Manny

Total: 40 - 36 Manny


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

R1: Pacquiao - 10-9
R2: Pacquiao - 10-9
R3: Pacquiao - 10-9
R4: Pacquiao - 10-9

40-36 : Manny


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

4 rounds to Manny.

No surprises here for me, this is the fight I predicted.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Can't believe Rios still doesn't know how to cut off the ring.:verysad


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Pacquiao is going to fall apart. He isn't fighting correctly 80% of the time.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

All pacquiao but rios doing good work on the inside. Pac still has very good footwork and great handspeed.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Manny looks uninspired in spots...uncomfortable with pressure and inside fighting....


...still pitching a shutout.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

4 straight rounds for Pacman. 

Its time for Rios to open up his attack a little more. Pacman definitely has the stamina to do this all night. :lol:


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> that was a rios round..
> 
> funny how pac always complains about his opponents "running", yet he's doing the same when someone comes forward..


yought you like that running shit treyvon?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I have it 2-2 so far.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

4 - 0 Manny
Manny's legs are gone, he can't get away from Rios any more, his spurts are less and less, and less explosive than the previous. Rios is pressuring him andstarting to land hard rights to the body and has Manny a little worried about the left hook lead.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Pacquiao is doing a good job outboxing the guy who got outboxed by alvarado


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Rios is looking good.

Pac is looking vulnerable.


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Merchant sounds like it's his bedtime.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

4-0 Pac. Not making it look easy, but he's clearly ahead.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pac boxing well but he doesn't have that explosiveness he used to have


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Rios is tough as fuck.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Great left from Pac there but Rios has a great chin.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

4-0 Manny


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

pac is gunshy


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

U guys actually think Rios is gonna do something??


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 4 - 0 Manny
> Manny's legs are gone, he can't get away from Rios any more, his spurts are less and less, and less explosive than the previous. Rios is pressuring him andstarting to land hard rights to the body and has Manny a little worried about the left hook lead.


Yeah, but Rios isn't opening up.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Rd1: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd2: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd3: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd4: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd5: 10 - 9 Manny

Total: 50 - 45 Manny


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Manny throwing video game combos on Rios ass :rofl


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Manny fighting a great fight. Another round in the bag!


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

R1: Pacquiao - 10-9
R2: Pacquiao - 10-9
R3: Pacquiao - 10-9
R4: Pacquiao - 10-9
R5: Pacquiao - 10-0

50-45 : Manny


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

i dont know if its ring rust or pacs just finished


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> I have it 2-2 so far.


You're on crack


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

this is pac margarito all over again


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm waiting to see Rios' gameplan. I don't see one. He's just taking some scoring punches so far. I don't think he's hurt, I don't think his stamina is bad. He's just not letting his hands go.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Rios is so fucking shit :lol: I had a shit with more movement than him.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

5 - 0 Manny
Rios still bringing the pressure


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Pac-Margarito 2.
But with a slower pac and a more retarded margarito.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Okay, Pac made that round look easy. 5-0 Pac. Rios must decide if he's going to take the required risks.


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Manny can't knock him out. That's Rios' opportunity. He's got time to do something, if he'll up the pressure.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

5-0 Manny. To much hand speed for Rios.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pacman is back. Haha, dumb flomos. I know Floyd is scared now


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Brandon needs to quit the smiling an fight. we know your tough brandon. Hes gonna get turned into another mayorga one day if he keeps that up


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Pacs still fast but why is he getting hit so much?


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Rios is so fucking shit :lol: I had a shit with more movement than him.


:lol:

He's not exploiting anything. The old man is fucking him up so far.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

That straight left is nasty


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Looks like the Margarito fight.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

brandon looks hurt


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Rd1: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd2: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd3: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd4: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd5: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd6: 10 - 9 Manny

Total: 60 - 54 Manny


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

rios aint smiling no more


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Last time I saw Manny this flat was in his fight against Larios in the Philippines.


Larios was able to capitalize with a couple of early moments before Pacquiao shut him out.

Rios has proven he can smile after getting punched. Not much else.


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

R1: Pacquiao - 10-9
R2: Pacquiao - 10-9
R3: Pacquiao - 10-9
R4: Pacquiao - 10-9
R5: Pacquiao - 10-9
R6: Pacquiao - 10-9

60-54


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

6-0

Rios is just so average :lol:


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Prod is an ugly mofo.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

pacquiao getting hit a fair bit but landing sooo many shots. Great combos. Rios a game challenger though


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

6-0 Manny. Rios looked stunned a little at the end.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

6 - 0 Manny
Rios landing the left hook and caught a big right from Rios, we'll see if Rios can make Manny pay for fighting the wrong fight.
Manny breathing through the mouth as well.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Pacquaio's hand speed is fucking amazing. I think his hands are faster than Leonard's.............


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Rios is so fucking shit :lol: I had a shit with more movement than him.


Blame Garcia too though ? Wtf are they gameplan ? I hope they at least say something for Maidana, ffs.


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Rios has proven one thing... he can talk shit.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Looks like the Margarito fight.


As I predicted


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

guys we know rios is shit but pac shouldn't even be struggling this much. he's finished


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Pac starting to hurt him now. Rios beginning to look shell shocked.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Pacman is back. Haha, dumb flomos. I know Floyd is scared now


:lol: LOL :lol:

I know what you're getting at. ::yep


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> :lol:
> 
> He's not exploiting anything. The old man is fucking him up so far.


When ALvarado makes Rios look like Chavez Sr its all you need to know


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Let's see if they love Rios enough to save him from himself


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Another round or 2 throw in the towel, not worth it no success and no point fighting 5 more rounds, hes losing either way, save his health.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Relentless said:


> guys we know rios is shit but pac shouldn't even be struggling this much. he's finished


he's not really struggling at all, Rios occasionally gets inside because that's the only way he can win


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Rios wanted to fight Broner? Broner would kill him. :-(


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

HBO still trying to convince me that Rios has fight changing one punch power.


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Manny ain't Manny anymore... but he's proving that he still wants it.


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

How does Rios' face look? Is he busted up, swelling?


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Clottey 2.0


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

R1: Pacquiao - 10-9
R2: Pacquiao - 10-9
R3: Pacquiao - 10-9
R4: Pacquiao - 10-9
R5: Pacquiao - 10-9
R6: Pacquiao - 10-9
R7: Pacquiao - 10-9

70-63


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Well Rios ain't holding his shit together.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Clear shutout for Manny so far, but he's gotta keep his hands up all the time, no risks.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

rios should go back to his old self. fug garcia


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

7-0 Manny

Looks like Rios has gassed from the shots to the body Manny landed.
Chances of upset looking slim now.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

7x0 Pacquiao


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Rd1: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd2: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd3: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd4: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd5: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd6: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd7: 10 - 9 Manny

Total: 70 - 63 Manny


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

pac only shows flashes of his former self


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> Rios wanted to fight Broner? Broner would kill him. :-(


Maidana will iron out Broner, past it Malignaggi gave him hell


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Rios is going to die.
I'm dead serious.
He's going to die.. it's better to just get kayoed.

Rios is such a retard bum.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> he's not really struggling at all, Rios occasionally gets inside because that's the only way he can win


Agree. Manny is fighting less reckless/smarter than usual, but he's not struggling by any means. He seems unwilling to mash the gas, not UNABLE.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

errsta said:


> HBO still trying to convince me that Rios has fight changing one punch power.


Funny thing is Merchant is on Boxnation and basically said what we all know, Rios isnt a big puncher, he wears you down.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Rios beginning to show some real wear and tear. I'd have to consider stopping it after another round or two of that.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Damn mannys mom looks like sewer creature


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Rattler said:


> Manny ain't Manny anymore... but he's proving that he still wants it.


Well that's obvious. He's older with more responsibility.


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

DaCrooked said:


> How does Rios' face look? Is he busted up, swelling?


His cheekbones are more expansive than before the fight.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

it will amuse me though if Rios ko Pac.
:rofl

Than I can add Pac to Roy Jone's Jr's one man train.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Pacman better not lose. His mother looks ready to faint already and he's winning. :yep


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

This motherfucker absolutely refuses to fight on the inside. It's amazing.


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

R1: Pacquiao - 10-9
R2: Pacquiao - 10-9
R3: Pacquiao - 10-9
R4: Pacquiao - 10-9
R5: Pacquiao - 10-9
R6: Pacquiao - 10-9
R7: Pacquiao - 10-9
R8: Pacquiao - 10-9

80-72


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Rd1: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd2: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd3: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd4: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd5: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd6: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd7: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd8: 10 - 9 Manny

Total: 80 - 72 Manny


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

rios is all fucked up


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

man rios sucks


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Rios has no reason to be cocky.

Manny has every round.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Pacman looks to be tiring. He's still beating the fuck out of Rios.


----------



## J.R. (May 21, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Damn mannys mom looks like sewer creature


:rofl:rofl


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Rios is the craziest motherfucker ive ever seen


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Throw the fucking towel in, Garcia dont make the same mistake again you cunt


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Vic said:


> Blame Garcia too though ? Wtf are they gameplan ? I hope they at least say something for Maidana, ffs.


Rios is shit. What gameplan could he have?

I thnik Gatti would've outclassed Rios.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Rios' smiling is so annoying. It's a shame that it doesn't look like manny is going to KO him.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Rios still sticking his tongue out after taking shots for 8 rounds..


----------



## Dedication (Jun 9, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Damn mannys mom looks like sewer creature


lmfao


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

8-0 Manny.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Rios looks like he is too heavy or something. He looks completely unprepared for this huge fight. Its a bit embarrassing.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Is pacquiao taking a round off or just showing mercy? I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt and not assuming he's disinterested


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

8 - 0 Manny

Rios is pushing Manny but he has no gas to make the going straight back and tiring Manny pay. He is getting Manny to the ropes wide open but is afraid or unable to throw his hands.


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

So... who's next for Manny?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Can they expand the fight to 15 rounds? I think Rios can make a surge around 12-14.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Manny being more cautious than ever, but that may very well be by design. No surprise that his game plan would be to not get caught by something stupid.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Come on Rios, just last 4 more rounds..


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

It's time for Floyd vs Pacquiao.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Brandon Rios - 'This American Mexican is gonna end his career' :lol:


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Pac seems tired now.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Rd1: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd2: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd3: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd4: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd5: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd6: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd7: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd8: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd9: 10 - 9 Manny

Total: 90 - 81 Manny


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

R1: Pacquiao - 10-9
R2: Pacquiao - 10-9
R3: Pacquiao - 10-9
R4: Pacquiao - 10-9
R5: Pacquiao - 10-9
R6: Pacquiao - 10-9
R7: Pacquiao - 10-9
R8: Pacquiao - 10-9
R9: Pacquiao - 10-9

90-81


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

garcia has to give serious thought to throwing in the towel


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Rios is shit. What gameplan could he have?
> 
> I thnik Gatti would've outclassed Rios.


I don´t know but something better than be there just eating punches static as a tree, they had plenty of time to train.
Anyway......


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

9 -0 Manny
Rios is out of gas completely.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

In all fairness to Rios, Roach has done a great job in helping Manny avoid dangerous exchanges. 

Another Manny round.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

only good thing about pac i see is hes not staying on the ropes like he used to


----------



## jorodz (Sep 14, 2012)

thanks all for the round by round...is manny actually looking tired?


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

9-0 Manny


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I could see this fight getting stopped in the corner. Rios is taking a load of punishment.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

If you are being fair and non bias... at this point of the fight Tim Bradley and Brandon Rios combined had only won 2 rounds at most.


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Rios needs to thank his fucking stars that Manny has lost his pop and a bit of workrate.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Brandon Rios - 'This American Mexican is gonna end his career' :lol:


If you've never drank Choco Milk in hopes of being like Pancho Pantera: you are not a real mexican.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Undefeated said:


> Pac seems tired now.


Too bad Rios isn't Sugar Ray Leonard. :lol: God, the more I watch these fights the more genius Sugar Ray seems to me. So cerebral and kinetic. It was really amazing. That Leonard vs Hearns fight was one of the greatest welterweight fights ever from all angles.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

stop shaking your head brandon an let the hands go


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Ref sucks


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Vic said:


> I don´t know but something better than be there just eating punches static as a tree, they had plenty of time to train.
> Anyway......


I have that shirt :lol: war Chino


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

jorodz said:


> thanks all for the round by round...is manny actually looking tired?


I think so but he is still in control but just throwing less.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

RIOS need to just LET HIS FUCKING HANDS DOWN.

Show the world how tough he is by taking 100% of the punches instead of just 70%


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

jorodz said:


> thanks all for the round by round...is manny actually looking tired?


A bit. But Rios looks like he just got out of bed and realized that he still had an hour left before the alarm clock goes off.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Brnxhands said:


> stop shaking your head brandon an let the hands go


:rofl :rofl


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Pacquaio is gonna fight Pronvodiniv next............... bank on it.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I could see this fight getting stopped in the corner. Rios is taking a load of punishment.


Can't stop the fight. Boxing is his orgasm. :SOK


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Rd1: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd2: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd3: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd4: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd5: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd6: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd7: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd8: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd9: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd10: 10 - 9 Manny

Total: 100 - 90 Manny


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

cant see any rounds for Rios


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

10x0 Pacquiao


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

look at rios all fucking retarded and shit.

down syndrome mother fucker.. just go all out .


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

R1: Pacquiao - 10-9
R2: Pacquiao - 10-9
R3: Pacquiao - 10-9
R4: Pacquiao - 10-9
R5: Pacquiao - 10-9
R6: Pacquiao - 10-9
R7: Pacquiao - 10-9
R8: Pacquiao - 10-9
R9: Pacquiao - 10-9
R10: Pacquiao - 10-9

100-90


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

2 more rounds baby.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

tr sucks


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Pac is very strong, just pushed a 160lb rios away like a ragdoll


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

browsing said:


> Too bad Rios isn't Sugar Ray Leonard. :lol: God, the more I watch these fights the more genius Sugar Ray seems to me. So cerebral and kinetic. It was really amazing. That Leonard vs Hearns fight was one of the greatest welterweight fights ever from all angles.


Excellent post.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Rios is a G though............ He looks like he REALLY actually love getting hit.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

10 - 0 Manny
After seeing how slow and the lack of stamina in Manny do you think Freddie will try to push for that rematch against Timmy or go with Ruslan?


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

10-0 Manny. There is no point in scoring this fight now.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

browsing said:


> Too bad Rios isn't Sugar Ray Leonard. :lol: God, the more I watch these fights the more genius Sugar Ray seems to me. So cerebral and kinetic. It was really amazing. That Leonard vs Hearns fight was one of the greatest welterweight fights ever from all angles.


Imagine Rios with his defence against Hearns or SRL.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

i'm watching the boxNation feed....Larry Merchant sounds sharper than I have heard him in years......


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

seriously though lol. tired of this tough guy front. throw some shots


Hands of Iron said:


> :rofl :rofl


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Hope Rios has vision insurance...

..gonna catch a case of Margarito eye


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 10 - 0 Manny
> After seeing how slow and the lack of stamina in Manny do you think Freddie will try to push for that rematch against Timmy or go with Ruslan?


He'll want to set up a trilogy with Bradley.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

lmfao RIOS a G

people need to make these gifs of him getting hit and just bobbing his head rofl


----------



## bananas (Jun 8, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Pacquaio is gonna fight Pronvodiniv next............... bank on it.


 Kinda doubt it because they're stablemates.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

let's not forget Robert Garcia said JMM was scared shitless of Rios.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Rd1: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd2: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd3: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd4: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd5: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd6: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd7: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd8: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd9: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd10: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd11: 10 - 9 Manny

Total: 110 - 99 Manny


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

they can make a youtube video highlight ten minutes long of rios getting socked in the head an smiling


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Fuck i wanna see somebody die..

Jesus fuck.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Undefeated said:


> Imagine Rios with his defence against Hearns or SRL.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Rios with his best round of the fight!!!!


Still lost the round


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

So after Provo's breakout success and Cotto's and Pacquiao's "comebacks" - does Roach now win Trainer of the Year again?


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Pacquiao - 110-99


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I love how Rios is too scared to exchange now.

Pacquiao should coast the 12th, but he has to be careful throughout.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

11 - 0 Manny

Never thought I'd see the day when Brandon Rios quit in a fight.
Brandon isn't trying to win, just go 12, never thought I would see that from him.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Floyd is signing on the dotted line with khan as we speak


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

If Roy Jones Jr had Brandon Rio's chin he will still be a top 3 LHW today.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Rios is far too slow and Pac is far too fast for this to be a contest.
But Rios chin, is up there P4P. What heart the kid has.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Floyd is signing on the dotted line with khan as we speak


Yeah Pacquiao looks awesome beating up a guy whos lost 2 of his last 3 fights and probably has brain damage


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Are we gonna see a martinez-chavez jr


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

120-108 - Pacquiao

I'm just gonna call it now.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yeah Pacquiao looks awesome beating up a guy whos lost 2 of his last 3 fights


Why so negative all the time. Don't make me get Catcher Freeman on you,


----------



## jorodz (Sep 14, 2012)

Johnstown said:


>


from the sounds of it, he won't be faking the shakes after this fight. still think brain damage is funny asshole?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

this shite seems staged LOL


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Top Rank setting up Manny vs. Ruslan if their intl feed gives you a hint.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh my God!!!!!!!!! Manny is out!!!!! Holy Shit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

He difinitely gave up a while ago. throwing shots takes heart to an brandon isnt doing even that


Sweethome_Bama said:


> 11 - 0 Manny
> 
> Never thought I'd see the day when Brandon Rios quit in a fight.
> Brandon isn't trying to win, just go 12, never thought I would see that from him.


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

I really hope that Rios feels ashamed of himself on the trip home. That was a pathetic effort for the biggest money fight of his career.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Rios a G.

RIOS


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

waterhead broke


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Rd1: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd2: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd3: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd4: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd5: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd6: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd7: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd8: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd9: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd10: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd11: 10 - 9 Manny
Rd12: 10 - 9 Manny

Total: 120 - 108 Manny

Manny Wins


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Manny fought a great fight.

Rios is just a bum, he should be glad he got his payday. 

120-108


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rios is awful


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Lets have some fun


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Rios just didn't have the dimensions.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Congrats to all who took the awesome vcash odds for the fight going the distance.


Good win for Pacquiao.


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Rios a G.
> 
> RIOS


Rios was a pathetic joke tonight.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yeah Pacquiao looks awesome beating up a guy whos lost 2 of his last 3 fights and probably has brain damage


Pac is black than you


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2013)

Johnstown said:


> i'm watching the boxNation feed....Larry Merchant sounds sharper than I have heard him in years......


someone test his ass PED's Larry is in his late 100's


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

PACman is back! :lol:


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

alex arizas swiss ball push ups worked wonders for rios here tonight


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Rios is awful


Give him some respect. He just took a 12 round beating and was still willing to fight on.
I thought you were a boxer? Any man who take that kind of beating should get respect.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Rattler said:


> I really hope that Rios feels ashamed of himself on the trip home. That was a pathetic effort for the biggest money fight of his career.


Umm thats Rios. There was nothing he could do. He was just as useless against Abril and struggled with Alvarez boxing. If Pacquiao didnt exchange he had no chance.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

12-0 Manny

I thought Rios cam to give his all.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Pacquiao sent Rios back to school.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Rattler said:


> I really hope that Rios feels ashamed of himself on the trip home. That was a pathetic effort for the biggest money fight of his career.


Fucking idiot


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Floyd is signing on the dotted line with khan as we speak


:lol: I knew it


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Got his ass beat. Took the money and probably creamed his pants from getting hit so much. :verysad


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Rios is awful


No fuckin way I was getting conned.

Thanks for the RBR. check this shit out in a week or so.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

With the way Rios continues to fight, he's going to need that payday for when his wife has to pay for his medical bills in the near future.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Shhhhhh..lets hear manny call out Maynever


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Nick said:


> someone test his ass PED's Larry is in his late 100's


he seems to have good chemistry with the cornel and whoever the women is.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

This was actually the first Non-Heavyweight fight I watched from start to finish.

I'm happy I did.

Beautiful performance by Pacquaio.. and great heart shown by Rios.

I wish somebody had died in the ring.. but oh well you can't get it all.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Give him some respect. He just took a 12 round beating and was still willing to fight on.
> I thought you were a boxer? Any man who take that kind of beating should get respect.


I love Rios, but he's garbage


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Larry Merchant actually sounded competent tonight. On them Ariza shakes


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rattler said:


> I really hope that Rios feels ashamed of himself on the trip home. That was a pathetic effort for the biggest money fight of his career.


Probably his last as well.
I he said he can't make 140 and with his style at 140 the punches were starting to catch up with him, he will get mrdered at 147 against real opposition. Time for him to hang it up.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

how the fuck does anyone give Rios any rounds?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Give him some respect. He just took a 12 round beating and was still willing to fight on.
> I thought you were a boxer? Any man who take that kind of beating should get respect.


You have to consider Rios is getting 4 million. I know people who would take 30 rounds of that for 4 million


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Rios is awful


He really is. He really really is. :lol: He was literally a heavy bag for Pacqiuao. Just like everyone had predicted in the beginning. He had no fire at all.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

So Rios had no gameplan :lol:

Interesting to see where Pacquiao goes from here. Bradley rematch probably.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I can't believe it.. I'm finally a fan of a fucking non Heavyweight.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, I was most impressed by Merchant..he sounded better than anytime since the early 90s...and I mean 1990s..not his 90s......


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> No fuckin way I was getting conned.
> 
> Thanks for the RBR. check this shit out in a week or so.


:lol: yeah man, why were people tricking themselves into thinking Rios would do anything


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

I still wanna see Prov - Rios


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Fucking idiot


Fuck off.

Rios didn't do shit tonight but be a smiling punching bag. All he came for was a payday and he doesn't deserve it.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: yeah man, why were people tricking themselves into thinking Rios would do anything


because a lot of people (and you know it) thought Pac was done................

I thought Rios was gonna at least hurt him.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

welp @bballchump11 i was wrong about Rios doing better than Marg. I was counting on Rios fighting a much better fight than he did & use his jab a lot more but he didn't at all.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Why the fuck did I stay up for this? 
Was nice to see Pacquiao doing a masterclass, but not worth trying my best to stay awake past the Verdejo fight for it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

browsing said:


> He really is. He really really is. :lol: He was literally a heavy bag for Pacqiuao. Just like everyone had predicted in the beginning. He had no fire at all.


yeah it's sad because he actually did better than I thought he would


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Rattler said:


> Fuck off.
> 
> Rios didn't do shit tonight but be a smiling punching bag. All he came for was a payday and he doesn't deserve it.


This.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I love Rios, but he's garbage


Rios is a good fighter top 10 at welter for sure, but Pac is all wrong for him.
Rios is incredibly slow, Pac incredibly fast.

Rios is better than Robert Guerrero


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> So Rios had no gameplan :lol:
> 
> Interesting to see where Pacquiao goes from here. Bradley rematch probably.


The Col. and the lady and Larry were talking about Ruslan the last 3rd of the fight He seems to be what Freddie wants.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Johnstown said:


> how the fuck does anyone give Rios any rounds?


head scratching shit.

Pacquiao won every round convincingly.

:huh


----------



## Rooster4Life (May 22, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Give him some respect. He just took a 12 round beating and was still willing to fight on.
> I thought you were a boxer? Any man who take that kind of beating should get respect.


I agree, Not much Rios could do, Every time he tried to throw a punch manny was landing combo counters, so he shut shop, Manny was just too fast, too powerful, Rios wasnt aweful he was just out classed and shut down. Respect tho his a tough son of a gun


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Max really does ask to dumbass questions


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Probably his last as well.
> I he said he can't make 140 and with his style at 140 the punches were starting to catch up with him, he will get mrdered at 147 against real opposition. Time for him to hang it up.


You can see that for the fact that he came into the fight at 155. He got his payday. Hopefully, he goes home and stays there. But he'll continue. Get a few more checks.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Kellerman wasting about5 minutes of my life


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Johnstown said:


> how the fuck does anyone give Rios any rounds?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> So Rios had no gameplan :lol:
> 
> Interesting to see where Pacquiao goes from here. Bradley rematch probably.


He had no gameplan at all. None. No plan! NONE! NONE!!! :lol: 

I want to hear Pacman call out Mayweather! Do it!

Its time!


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

errsta said:


> head scratching shit.
> 
> Pacquiao won every round convincingly.
> 
> :huh


i think charity rounds struck again.

the same reason someone gave canelo rounds against floyd.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Why are people trashing Rios? It's as if some people thought this fight would be competitive...it was a monstrous mismatch on paper and in reality. Mile High Mike Alvarado had Rios jabbing at air and confused and Pac's 1000000x better and faster than Alvarado. Of course Rios looked like shit. He can't box for dick and is only effective versus big, slow opponents.

If you want to be upset, be upset at Manny's matchmaker, Freddy Roach. Although fighting Rios after that KO is acceptable imo


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Rios is a good fighter top 10 at welter for sure, but Pac is all wrong for him.
> Rios is incredibly slow, Pac incredibly fast.
> 
> Rios is better than Robert Guerrero


Rios would get shut out and dominated by Andy Price.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rooster4Life said:


> I agree, Not much Rios could do, Every time he tried to throw a punch manny was landing combo counters, so he shut shop, Manny was just too fast, too powerful, Rios wasnt aweful he was just out classed and shut down. Respect tho his a tough son of a gun


Nah he actually had chances but stop doing it, he was getting the best on the inside, but then simply started to cup his left to the body to hold manny and try to throw uppercuts which was stupid because the body attack should have been the main focus.

Either way I won't defend a quitter.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Rios is a good fighter top 10 at welter for sure, but Pac is all wrong for him.
> Rios is incredibly slow, Pac incredibly fast.


Have no evidence to think that Rios is anything at 147.



Mugsy said:


> Rios is better than Robert Guerrero


lol. If Bob Arum ever walks up to you, points, and starts laughing hysterically, know in your heart of hearts that you deserve it.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Manny won every round! Isn't Roach prov trainer? 

I want to see Floyd vs Manny.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Rattler said:


> Fuck off.
> 
> Rios didn't do shit tonight but be a smiling punching bag. All he came for was a payday and he doesn't deserve it.


You dont know shit, maybe its because hes fighting a Manny fucking Pacquiao and he made Rios look like absolute shit. And thats why Rios got this fight to make him look good. Try lacing them up before you try cussing a guy with Rios heart out.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

LMAO depends on my promoter


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

I hope Pacquiao doesn't draw the wrong conclusion from this fight. There's a lot of fights for him out there, but he needs to stay away from the top class.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I knew it!!!!!


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

determination? He didnt even do shit


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

'My Promoter Bob Arum' :-(


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol at people blaming Rios when all he's ever been was a B level fighter.


This was a fight tailor made for PAcquiao to look good. You had to be an idiot to think a smaller version of Margacheato was gonna do anything with a guy like Pacquiao.


Arum clowned yall again. The Jew stay winnin.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 9, 2013)

It depends on my promoter, Bob Arum 

lol 

Things haven't changed


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

rios slurring


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Come on GBP TR Richard Bob Floyd Manny, make the fight happen. We deserve it! Floyd is the big favourite but who the fuck cares, its still the biggest fight out there by a distance.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

lmao


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Kellerman got mad dogged


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> because a lot of people (and you know it) thought Pac was done................
> 
> I thought Rios was gonna at least hurt him.


I didn't expect Pacquiao to get hit in this fight because he's too quick an Rios needs a guy to right in front of him in order to punch them. I'm not doing revisionist history either, I said all this b4 the fight. Easy fight to predict



tommygun711 said:


> welp @bballchump11 i was wrong about Rios doing better than Marg. I was counting on Rios fighting a much better fight than he did & use his jab a lot more but he didn't at all.


it's all good man. I'm a big supporter of Rios, but I know what the deal is with him.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> i think charity rounds struck again.
> 
> the same reason someone gave canelo rounds against floyd.


agree. Rios landed some shots in the 11th. He ate more than he landed, too.

Rios being belligerent with Max...lol


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Kellerman scared to speak his mind :rofl


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Lol. Rios punking Kellerman.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Rios acting like a baby, he knows that he's a punching bag


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2013)

Johnstown said:


> he seems to have good chemistry with the cornel and whoever the women is.


Colonel Bob? He's the closest thing to a real life Peter Griffin. Looks like him and talks like him. I don't know the female.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 9, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> I knew it!!!!!


Lol. i thought there was hope for Mayweather, I have no more hope after hearing him say that!


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Rios put up a better show than that coward Guerrero did in the mayweather fight. Rios earned his money whilst guerrero was just a thief.


----------



## Rooster4Life (May 22, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Nah he actually had chances but stop doing it, he was getting the best on the inside, but then simply started to cup his left to the body to hold manny and try to throw uppercuts which was stupid because the body attack should have been the main focus.
> 
> Either way I won't defend a quitter.


A Quitter? Come on man the guy took shots that would have stopped most men, He took it all night long , His not a Quitter, His just not in Manny's League


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Rios being tough till the end. :lol:


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Well, from here... Rios ain't got shit in terms of winnable fights. They'll probably match him and Alvarado again in a cross-roads/trilogy fight. If they don't mind cashing him out outside of TR, a Broner or Matthysse fight is there. 

As for Manny, he did what he was supposed to do. Beat a guy who stands still and fights as a pressure fighter. This doesn't help him against Bradley, it certainly doesn't help him against Mayweather.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lol at people blaming Rios when all he's ever been was a B level fighter.
> 
> This was a fight tailor made for PAcquiao to look good. You had to be an idiot to think a smaller version of Margacheato was gonna do anything with a guy like Pacquiao.
> 
> Arum clowned yall again. The Jew stay winnin.


JMM 4 was supposed to be a tailor made fight, Tim Bradley was also supposed to be a tailor made fight.

I didn't pay for it but I thought Brandon would come with the same ferocity he did against Accosta and he didn't he was gassing manny but gassed his damn self after the 5th and then gave up and just went to survival mode in the late rounds.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Kellerman scared to speak his mind :rofl


Larry Merchant was probably like "why couldn't that shit happen to me"

Showtime's Jim Gray would have flat out said (with a straight face, of course) "I thought you weren't a punching bag."


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

if marquez is still determined,i still think he beats pacman


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol the Flomos getting butthurt here hating on Rios. Not sure why there so scared, Pac hasnt proved shit in that fight. 

Still I enjoyed this more than Floyd dancing around picking off Guerrero and Canelo


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Rios is a bum.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> I knew it!!!!!


Classic :lol:


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Manny won every round! Isn't Roach prov trainer?
> 
> *I want to see Floyd vs Manny*.


hmmmm...... :think ...haven't heard that fight being talked about before...interesting idea....


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Dissapointed in pac. Didnt call out maynever


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> Well, from here... Rios ain't got shit. They'll probably match him and Alvarado again in a cross-roads/trilogy fight. If they don't mind cashing him out outside of TR, a Broner or Matthysse fight is there.
> 
> As for Manny, he did what he was supposed to do. Beat a guy who stands still and fights as a pressure fighter. This doesn't help him against Bradley, it certainly doesn't help him against Mayweather.


With Bradley set to jump shit and 1 more fight on the Top Rank Contract I doubt they give Tim any fight against Manny. Tim will probably fight his mandatory and be out from under Top Rank and Manny will be fighting Ruslan


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Rios acting like a baby, *he knows that he's a punching bag*


:lol:


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

errsta said:


> lol. If Bob Arum ever walks up to you, points, and starts laughing hysterically, know in your heart of hearts that you deserve it.


:lol: Absolutely classic post. Cause it's so true.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Well, from here... Rios ain't got shit in terms of winnable fights. They'll probably match him and Alvarado again in a cross-roads/trilogy fight. If they don't mind cashing him out outside of TR, a Broner or Matthysse fight is there.
> 
> As for Manny, he did what he was supposed to do. Beat a guy who stands still and fights as a pressure fighter. This doesn't help him against Bradley, it certainly doesn't help him against Mayweather.


the Rios-Alvarado rubber match makes all kinds of sense now.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 9, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Lol the Flomos getting butthurt here hating on Rios. Not sure why there so scared, Pac hasnt proved shit in that fight.
> 
> Still I enjoyed this more than Floyd dancing around picking off Guerrero and Canelo


Course, you're going to enjoy a mismatch. We all did. Put Floyd in the ring with someone coming off a loss at JWW and see how the fight goes!


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Arum clowned yall again. The Jew stay winnin.


Racist!


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Rios is tailormade for Pac easy work.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good to see the commentators say the undercard wasn't that good.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

a lot of emotional posts by sinclaire fans in here


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

errsta said:


> Larry Merchant was probably like "why couldn't that shit happen to me"
> 
> Showtime's Jim Gray would have flat out said (with a straight face, of course) "I thought you weren't a punching bag."


:lol: :deal


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Dissapointed in pac. Didnt call out maynever


bob gets what he wants. he could care less what we want


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rooster4Life said:


> A Quitter? Come on man the guy took shots that would have stopped most men, He took it all night long , His not a Quitter, His just not in Manny's League


He is a quitter. There are different forms of quitting, you can be a Tor Hammer or duran and say no more, you can do purposely crazy shit so you can get knocked out, so mentally you cn say they beat you you didn't quit, or you can stop exerting and simply coast to a decision loss, doing enough so the fight won't get stopped but just surviving.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Lol the Flomos getting butthurt here hating on Rios. Not sure why there so scared, Pac hasnt proved shit in that fight.
> 
> Still I enjoyed this more than Floyd dancing around picking off Guerrero and Canelo


Marquez KOs Manny again :lol:


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

well, at the end of the day, nothing changes, although Rios may have shortened his career a bit.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 9, 2013)

If Arum wanted to make the Mayweather fight. He would have told Pac to say he wants to fight Mayweather!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Lol the Flomos getting butthurt here hating on Rios. Not sure why there so scared, Pac hasnt proved shit in that fight.
> 
> Still I enjoyed this more than Floyd dancing around picking off Guerrero and Canelo


:lol: stop acting retarded


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Still I enjoyed this more than Floyd dancing around picking off Guerrero and Canelo


That's cause you're an idiot and idiots tend to be easily entertained.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm a floyd fan but you've got to admit that fight was way more exciting than floyd vs guerrero which was awful.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

errsta said:


> the Rios-Alvarado rubber match makes all kinds of sense now.


Loser leaves town match, opefully ends in double KO and they both retire for their safety, espeicaly Rios. 147 has too many heavy hitters and he is already slurring.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Imagine Pacroid saying he wanted Floyd next :lol: Oh turbo.


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Smooth said:


> I'm a floyd fan but you've got to admit that fight was way more exciting than floyd vs guerrero which was awful.


It was the same deal in both fights. A superior boxer coasting to a win. Manny is simply a more entertaining fighter to watch, unless you have a deep appreciation for technical genius.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

I literally fell asleep watching this fight.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the Vcash Manny  great showing by Pacquiao. Hopefully Rios will shut that mouth of his now.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> That's cause you're an idiot and idiots tend to be easily entertained.


Rios sparks Guerrero. That much is certain.

Guerrero barely hit Mayweather and didnt get this much hate.


----------



## Rooster4Life (May 22, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He is a quitter. There are different forms of quitting, you can be a Tor Hammer or duran and say no more, you can do purposely crazy shit so you can get knocked out, so mentally you cn say they beat you you didn't quit, or you can stop exerting and simply coast to a decision loss, doing enough so the fight won't get stopped but just surviving.


So he "Coasted"? were you watching the same fight as me? if that's coasting his terrible at it, the guys face was all torn up, He shut shop because Manny was landing almost at will


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

@MichiganWarrior :lol: Some good posts in this thread from you man.

Its good to see Pacman winning again. This fight was in no way a gauge for how he'd perform against the big boys though. Rios proved to be the heavybag most of us knew he would be.

I wonder where he'll go next.

I want that Mayweather fight still and I hope I get it before this is all said and done.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

That was a good fight, Despite what u guys think of rios, he's a tough fighter and manny took his best shots. He's really strong for a little guy, Rios looked massive compared to him. I thought Rios would at least clip him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Rios vs Guerrero? Who would win that fight?


----------



## Dedication (Jun 9, 2013)

Smooth said:


> I'm a floyd fan but you've got to admit that fight was way more exciting than floyd vs guerrero which was awful.


How can you compare the two?

Guerrero had two fights at WW against good comp whereas Rios had not.

Rios was absolutely tailor made for Pac, while Guerrero not for Mayweather.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 9, 2013)

Smooth said:


> Rios vs Guerrero? Who would win that fight?


Guerrero would win without a doubt.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> Rios is tailormade for Pac easy work.


Lol he would have been tailormade for floyd


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol both Manny and Floyd are the same when matched up with inferior opponents. Manny just throws more flashier combos that look pretty but rarely land clean anymore. 

Both force their opponents to submit mentally. Neither really goes for the KO anymore.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

errsta said:


> the Rios-Alvarado rubber match makes all kinds of sense now.


Pretty much, Winner remains relevant(somewhat) and loser is headlining FNF cards.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Robert Garcia needs to retire Rios. He's done. That man is slurring his words and everything.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Smooth said:


> Rios vs Guerrero? Who would win that fight?


Guerrero, the fucker can box


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Pacs conditioning insane. Although he looked tired how was able to keep moving around for 12 rds while take all of those body shots on the inside? Must have crazy genetics.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Smooth said:


> Rios vs Guerrero? Who would win that fight?


I honestly think a very close fight but Rios knocks him out. Rios is a very good B Level fighter. Obviously guys like Mayweather, Pac are going to make him look like shit. Nearly everyone looks like shit against them.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 9, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Rios sparks Guerrero. That much is certain.
> 
> Guerrero barely hit Mayweather and didnt get this much hate.


Who has Rios fought and beat at WW to validate that statement? No one.

Who has Rios fought and beat at JWW? Alvardo.

Rios has done nothing other than be a human punching bag to Pac to say he can beat Guerrero.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Rios would get shut out and dominated by Andy Price.


Colin Jones would brutally KO'ed Rios, Guerrero and Pac.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> Robert Garcia needs to retire Rios. He's done. That man is slurring his words and everything.


He's always talked like that you bitch!

Rios took more of a beating against Alvarado, although he wasnt as outboxed.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Smooth said:


> Rios vs Guerrero? Who would win that fight?


Guerrero


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

i think it's safe to say that Manny is still elite, but has gotten pretty lazy..

Ellie Seckbacks videos should be interesting after all that nuthugging he did..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Smooth said:


> Rios vs Guerrero? Who would win that fight?


Guerrero is soft to the body, but he'd probably beat him the same way he beat Katsidis. Rios can only punch when you are standing in one spot and Guerrero can fight going backwards and switch angles up


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Marquez KOs Manny again :lol:


Now Now T, stop showing your flomoside lol


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Ill tell you what though. No disrespect to brandon but provodnikov would have took that punishment tonight but he would have been swinging for the fences as long a the fight lasts. Would love to see pac vs ruslan.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Marquez KOs Manny again :lol:


Bob would probably shoot him if that shit happened again.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Pacs conditioning insane. Although he looked tired how was able to keep moving around for 12 rds while take all of those body shots on the inside? Must have crazy genetics.


Your eyes are bad. The theory was Rios would be throwing body shots. His corner told him to throw bodyshots. Roy Jones said he should have been throwing bodyshots. Everyone thought he would throw bodyshots.

HE didn't though. Pacman almost took no bodyshots from Rios. Didn't you see the punchstats?

What mad Pac tired towards the end was his own angular shifts and his output. It had nothing to do with Rios bodyshots.

Thats why people are disappointed in Rios' performance. It was really much less than people were expecting. He under performed even for himself.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> i think it's safe to say that Manny is still elite, but has gotten pretty lazy..
> 
> Ellie Seckbacks videos should be interesting after all that nuthugging he did..


:yep Fucking Seckbach :verysad


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

ellie probably had rios winning


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> :lol:


:deal

You can tell by how defensive he got after kellerman said what he said.. a glorified punching bag with a mouth.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

errsta said:


> agree. Rios landed some shots in the 11th. He ate more than he landed, too.
> 
> Rios being belligerent with Max...lol


Too bad he didn't lay the dopey fucker out cold.

He would be as esteemed as Randy Cobb, who rid us of the equally fuck-witted Howard Cosell.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

rios getting irritated after max called him a punching bag. but rios was punch fucking drunk in there!

and wtf pac? depends on your fat fucker promoter shit again? he should have called shoe shining and fight at beijing ffs!


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> :deal
> 
> You can tell by how defensive he got after kellerman said what he said.. a glorified punching bag with a mouth.


He is.

Pacman probably had harder work from his sparring partners for this fight. Rios literally had nothing and wasn't even able to sell out convincingly.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> :deal
> 
> *You can tell by how defensive he got after kellerman said what he said*.. a glorified punching bag with a mouth.


:yep


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

browsing said:


> Your eyes are bad. The theory was Rios would be throwing body shots. His corner told him to throw bodyshots. Roy Jones said he should have been throwing bodyshots. Everyone thought he would throw bodyshots.
> 
> HE didn't though. Pacman almost took no bodyshots from Rios. Didn't you see the punchstats?
> 
> ...


how can he punch pac in the body if he's punching air in the first place? he was able to punch pac at the body during the clinch and that's it.

Pac: fight bradley or mayweather

rios: fight Provo


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

If you have to clown, then do it right.. rios looks like such a douchebag the way he was sticking his tongue out and shit.

Rios should take notes from the man in my avatar.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


i don't know why but this picture is funny as f*ck

looks like a midget beating up a kid with down syndrome :lol:


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

browsing said:


> Your eyes are bad. The theory was Rios would be throwing body shots. His corner told him to throw bodyshots. Roy Jones said he should have been throwing bodyshots. Everyone thought he would throw bodyshots.
> 
> HE didn't though. Pacman almost took no bodyshots from Rios. Didn't you see the punchstats?
> 
> ...


Well maybe I was just seeing stuff, I was watching a shitty stream, and I was tired as hell waiting up for this. I seen Rios throwing shots to the body, uppercuts and rabbit punches in clinch. That's it and last time I checked I have 20/20 vision.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> i don't know why but this picture is funny as f*ck
> 
> looks like a midget beating up a kid with down syndrome :lol:


:rofl I've been laughing for the past minute because that's so true


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> i don't know why but this picture is funny as f*ck
> 
> looks like a midget beating up a kid with down syndrome :lol:


With the fucking ape man in the background


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> Now Now T, stop showing your flomoside lol


:lol: Behave


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol: Behave


:cheers
Still loving your new Av though


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Rios sucks. How did people actually like him? Hes not a great guy. Jogging for 15 seconds on the stairmaster doesnt equal a good guy lulz


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> With the fucking ape man in the background


:lol:


----------



## el mosquito (May 30, 2013)

pacquiao is now unshot


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

El Awesome-o said:


> Mugsy said:
> 
> 
> > Rios is a good fighter top 10 at welter for sure, but Pac is all wrong for him.
> ...


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Smooth said:


> Rios vs Guerrero? Who would win that fight?


Guerrero.

I wish it happened at 135 a couple of years ago. Guerrero is capable of sticking to a gameplan.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> i don't know why but this picture is funny as f*ck
> 
> looks like a midget beating up a kid with down syndrome :lol:


I can't find the pic in question and it makes me sad.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

errsta said:


> I can't find the pic in question and it makes me sad.





bballchump11 said:


>





~Cellzki~ said:


> i don't know why but this picture is funny as f*ck
> 
> looks like a midget beating up a kid with down syndrome :lol:


:rofl


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> :cheers
> Still loving your new Av though


Hating on Oskee now too?


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Hating on Oskee now too?


NOOooo Me lol 
Just a better Avatar


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

errsta said:


> :rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


Errsta you're a damn fool :lol:


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> With the fucking ape man in the background


had a friend who watched with us during the fight and he looked exactly like him. bahahahah


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

can someone photoshop a Rios picture and put the "Everlast" brand on his forehead??


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Well maybe I was just seeing stuff, I was watching a shitty stream, and I was tired as hell waiting up for this. I seen Rios throwing shots to the body, uppercuts and rabbit punches in clinch. That's it and last time I checked I have 20/20 vision.


Yeah man, Rios just couldn't do anything, couldn't land anything. Poor guy.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> can someone photoshop a Rios picture and put the "Everlast" brand on his forehead??


You're a fool for that. :bart


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

pac's post press con


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> pac's post press con


You lied to me sir.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

i0jw[/video]


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Hating on Oskee now too?


Your Oscar av will forever be your avatar! Anything different is like wtf is this noob? Oh wait... is TT


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Arum clowned yall again. *The Jew stay winnin.*


:nono


----------



## Slow Hand (Jun 15, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I can't believe it.. I'm finally a fan of a fucking non Heavyweight.


 shit bro, where have you been, Pac has been great value for years, plus there's too many other great non heavy weight fighters to mention. What about FMJ, or the recently retired ODLH, Kostya Tszyu, Suagr Shane still doing his thing although he should definately retire, Morales, Barrera, RJJ, and back further SRL, Hagler, Hearns, Roberto Duran. Check out some of these guys fights, you WILL be entertained :hammer


----------



## carlos (Jun 3, 2013)

think he was taking the piss doggy 
read his username ffs


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Your Oscar av will forever be your avatar! Anything different is like wtf is this noob? Oh wait... is TT


:deal


----------



## miniq (Jul 12, 2013)

"Looks like a midget beating up a kid with down syndrome" 

:rofl


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Just got back, dodgy undercard but amazing to see Pacquaio in the flesh. Footwork was just unreal at times, saw so much more live.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Pac looked sharp, a mayweather fight would still be interesting.


----------

